# SEFC Amberley House Tunbridge Wells: Part 9



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, Good luck to you all


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

ooh i'm never first !!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Following on from the last thread, as Hobbesy and I are hoping to visit SEFC to show them the babies, would we be welcome if there was a little meet up? 

In fact, for the ladies still TTC, would it be upsetting to see someone at the clinic with a baby (or otehr children?) I was always a bit self conscious when we went for our appts during the DE IVF and FET as we usually had one child or another with us and I woudl hate to have upset anyone.


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Drowned Girl, 
I can only speak for myself and as I have already said to Tilly, I have absolutely no problem with that ! I normally get chatting to the kids in the waiting room, last time i had a blondy boy who wanted to dance with me  
I would love to meet and to see the little ones...

I just had the frigging injections, I had a bit of trouble with them today   it did not want to go in smoothly like usual  

Take care girls...talk tomorow

P.S: Katy: Any news? Made-by-m: how are you hun?
xxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Fady - sometime they don't go in as easily hun - are you rotating the area that you are jabbing ? you may be back to the same spot as when you started or just a bit more tense than usual ? If its painful sometimes rubbing an ice cube on the area beforehand helps. Also stabbing it in quickly rather than slowly could be worth a go if you are brave enough.  

DG - Honeypot & i were talking about popping into the clinic but doubt we will have a chance now but would love to meet up when the babies arrive. Its such a tricky one though isn't it as some people find it much harder than others to deal with pg ladies or children. HP was saying they are usually quieter on a tuesday so may be worth arranging to go then.

xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

FadyWady - posted on the end of the last thread, but the news is that 3 out of 4 survived the thaw.  Just need lots of   that they start dividing.  ET is booked for Saturday ... there won't be any news between now and then unless it's bad news.  Just hope the phone stays quiet tomorrow!

DG/Keri - DH & I took Thomas to the clinic when we had our appointment with Mr R before starting this cycle.  We did ask before we took him, and we were assured it was OK.  When we were upstairs in his office he was rolling round all over the floor, squeaking and chuckling away    

Tilly - How are you doing?  Not too busy unpacking all your junk I hope.

Katy x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Katy H said:


> When we were upstairs in his office he was rolling round all over the floor, squeaking and chuckling away


Was that Mr R !!!!       

I'm being v.good Katy - just having a massive bowl of raspberry cheesecake ice cream .... for my heartburn obviously !!


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all, 
Hope everyone is doing fine...

Katy H; yes... I read your previous post...I am just anxious I suppose to hear the good news....I am    for your little embies...hope the phone will be dead until you go to the clinic...

Tilly; how are you doing today?  I like the thought of the big bowl of ice cream just for the heart burn...of cooouuurse 

Made-by-m and Foxy 2; thinking of you very much...hope you are fine and looking forward to hear from you  

Honey Pot; how are you?

All the others; hope all is fine...

xxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Think my embryos must be doing their stuff ... no call from the clinic so far.  Just trying to get loads of housework done today and tomorrow morning so I can put my feet up for the rest of the weekend ... otherwise DH will have to do it all   

One of my friends from my birth club thread is also having ET tomorrow morning, up in Glasgow - please add Bec to your  

K x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Katy H the very best of luck with her FET... (and best wishes to everyone else of course!!)

Don't get much of a chance to look at anything on the internet now - life with two little ones is just mad, mad, mad... but I am getting worringly broody - I think I just want to be the old woman who lived in a shoe with zillions of children!!!

Best wishes to everyone who is being treated at SEFC.  Mr R and Rachel are responsible for our two little miracles (aged nearly 4 months and 18 months now!)....

Dobby


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i want to pop back to the clinic one day too to show them my two little men and say thanks so would be nice to meet up


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Just a quickie ...

Katy - Good luck to you (and Bec!) for tomo hun    xx

Fady - apologies for not getting back to you earlier - i was in the oseopath when you rang and my phone wasn't on. Bit late to call now so will speak over the weekend xx

Had a few very painful episodes today and thought Fidget was on his way   Managed to fit in coffe & cake with Honey P though so can't have been too bad   !! Seems to have subsided now but the otseopath reckons i'm in pre-labour which can last a few days     Had mw this morning and he's 2/5ths engaged and in a perfect position for delivery at last so things are going in the right direction !!  

Love to everyone else

right off for a bath xx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all, 

Katy H, my thoughts and    are with you and embies, I really really hope everything goes to plan....O woke up thinking about you today  

Tilly, not a problem, I was mainly checking on you and how your are doing...and I can see that very very close to D-day is an understatement     How is honey Pot? I would guess not much different than you...

All the ladies with babies, you are welcome to come to the clinic..it would be good to meet you...I will be there on Monday and Wensday morning, my appointments are both at 10:50 both...and any way, would love to meet at any other time 

As per FadyWady in hormones world, seems that I am not turning pscyco or anything like that, but I am bloody tired and feel like I am carrying two golf balls instead of ovaries    and also mmmm how do I put this   , well I am not having the same frequency and volume of urine as usual, called the clinic and talked to one of the nurses, she reckons it is ok...hope so... 

Apart from this, today is furniture shopping day, yuppie   so will be checking on you ladies, later tonight

lots of     to Katy and lots of     to Foxy 2 and made-by-m

xxxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you?

I am going for my baseline scan on Monday to try for a sibling for our daughter. We have decided to go for IUI this time. I'm feeling really nervous about getting on the rollercoaster again.  Although the staff at SEFC are just fab and make things a bit easier.

Good Luck to Katy for today. Hope all goes well.

Tilly, hope you don't have to wait too much longer and all your preparations are ready for your bundle of joy.

Best wishes to everyone else whilst I catch up with who is who and where you are all at.

Lots of love and  

Lisa
x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all your good wishes - it makes such a difference knowing that you're all out there  

Had a phone call from the clinic this morning to say that the embryos weren't doing so well, and did we want to thaw out our other batch (3-day old from 2nd cycle in Aug 06).  We always knew that with relatively small numbers this might be necessary, so we said "yes".  In the end I have one from each batch.  Neither were top quality, but as Mr R said they're now in the best possible place.  On the plus side my lining is really good, so hopefully the extra-cosy home will make a difference.  

Felt really, really tired and slept for nearly 3 hours this afternoon.  Good that it's a bank holiday weekend as DH can do all the hard work and lift/carry Thomas.  

Hi to Tilly, FadyWady, Honeypot, made-by-m, Dobby, Eggsharer, Lizzylou and drownedgirl.

Welcome to Lisa - Sounds like you're in the same boat as me, trying for number two    

Off to bed now; feeling tired again and everything a bit sore (did get poked about quite a bit   )

Katy x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 
Lisa; welcome and all the best ...
Katy; thanks for letting us know....I am putting al my     towards you  and your embies this weekend, hun...I was so anxious to know how it all went  take care   
The very pregnant two   ; hope you are doing fine  ...
All the others, take care ...

xxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi all

Katy got everyhing crossed for you...this is wjhyyyy i strugggle to tttype   no seriously good luck  

tilly sounds like all is going in the right direction, it does not seem possible that a year ago my two had just made their appearance into the world. good luck!!!

lisa I  will be thinking of you tom and sending you all the luck and best wishes in the world!!   say hi to Mr R for me 

all these revisits to the clinic makes me wonder what to do with my two frosties?? we just cant afford anymore and do not have the room etc etc. I am soooooooo happy with my two but just makes me feel strange knowing that i have two more frozen ( my girls were fet too)

any how thats enough from me, i have hurt my neck today and can barely move it from left to right, just hoping it does not last too long 

love to everyone else

lizzlou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Evening 

Hope everyone is having lovely weekends - shame about the weather !

Katy -  Hope you are feeling ok today after being poked & prodded - sending you lots of     hope you are managing to put your feet up while dh does Thomas duties! xx

Fady - how you feeling ? golf ball ovaries are great when they feel like rugby balls towards the end of this week then you'll know it !!  Are the jabs a bit better ?

Lizzy - Thanks for the good luck - hope your neck recovers soon sounds painful though xx

Lisa - welcome & good uck tomo with your baseline - let us know how you go xx

Hi to Foxy, hayley, mbm, hp, egg, dobby, dg & hobsey xx

Nothing to report from me - had a very lazy day today, think someone has stolen my energy levels !!    I slept for ages this afternoon and just couldn't face doing anything apart from struggle downstairs for food & drinks !! Have got really bad lower backache & af pains but nothing that makes me think things are about to happen - possibly Fidget is engaging further but who knows ! I'm going to take it easy this week apart from a few appts i've got i plan to just rest up and conserve my energy as the way i feel at the mo giving birth is out of the question - i'm flipping exhausted !! 

Love to all xx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

G'day ladies, 
Just a quick one,
Tilly, how is fidget going?
I have been for my scan today and Mr. R is very happy, he says I am a good girl and he has no reason to moan   so I suppose that means everything is fine...
Take care
xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

FadyWady - glad the scan was OK.  Hope the injections are getting a bit easier for you.  If you can feel your ovaries then things are definitely going to plan.  I'll second what Tilly says about later in the week  

Tilly & Honeypot - how are you both doing?  Not long to go now.  I trust that you're both taking things easy and enjoying your last few days before everything gets going.

Lisa - How was your baseline scan yesterday?  I hope you're able to start with IUI.

Hi to everyone else ... better go as I can hear Thomas through the monitor!

Katy x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Evening,

FadyWady- Glad your scan went well. Hope you are not feeling too uncomfortable  

Katy - Hope you are taking it easy. As much as you can with a little one.  

My scan went fine. Have to start injecting tonight with the suprecur and then add in the menopur daily from tomorrow. Going to do it at 9pm so I have half an hour to psych myself up.    Going out for dinner tomorrow night for DH's birthday and off to see Mamma Mia on Friday evening so that will take my mind of things for few evenings. Back on Monday for another scan.

Hope everyone else is well.

Lisa


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi girls 

Katy - OMG what a cute piccy of Thomas !!

Fady - hope you got my text. Sorry i kept missing your calls was out this am then having a little sleep pm. Got personal trainer at 9.30 (was meant to go on Mon but forgot it was a bank holi  ) then reflexology at 11.30 so unless we catch up quickly in between it may be better when you are next around ?

Lisa - hope the jabs went well   

Had accupuncture today and he reckons anytime soon and did some points to get things going !! Still feeling the same and am not expecting Fidget to put in an early apperance! I'm quite happy just taking things easy and waiting - he'll come out when he's good and ready !

BTW - honeypot is fine just hasn't got any internet connection - i'll let you know if there is any news !

Love to all xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello girls im back from Devon and feeling much better now, horrible kidney infection has now gone.

Tilly - Hopefully it won't be too much longer now until fidget makes an appearance.

Katy - Great news that your embies are back where they belong, sending you lots of very sticky babydust    That is such a lovely photo of Thomas  

Fady - Glad that the scan went well  

Lisa - Hope the injections are going ok

Anyway not much news from me just very busy preparing for the party on saturday night and   that the weather will be good.

Hayley x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi girls, 
Hayley S; so good to hear from you, good luck with the weather.... 
Here we go, 
I had my second scan today and folicles are great, but my lining is not ideal only 6mm...so I am a bit deflated, although I have to say, I am not big on milk and protein, so now, I am going to start a high protein diet and also co-enzyme Q10, as Tilly says it helps...
Any ideas? 
xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi FadyWady,

Don't feel downhearted ... there's plenty of time for the lining to thicken up, and you only need a couple more millimetres.  As far as I know any protein is good - it doesn't have to be milk.  Cheese, tofu, red meat, chicken, fish, eggs, beans/pulses, nuts etc will all help.  I know some people take special protein shakes, but personally I wouldn't go there.  Just have real food!

Katy x


----------



## NikkiC123 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I wonder if I could ask you a question?  I've just had a failed IVF cycle at the Chaucer in Canterbury, and have to wait a shocking 3 months before my follow up appointment and then a further few months before I can start again, as their waiting list even for private cycles is really long.  I can't wait that long, and just want to jump straight back in ... SEFC is the next closest clinic to me, and I've emailed them and been told that they have no waiting list, so I could theoretically get started again with my next cycle.  

I was just hoping you ladies with experience of this clinic could tell me something about it - should I worry that they have no waiting list (does this mean they're not as good as the Chaucer - sorry, don't mean to offend anyone, but it's the first thing I wondered!), do you find everyone professional and kind and helpful, do you feel completely taken care of and that they're doing what's best for you in your situation and not just following a standard protocol?  I want to be able to do this as many times as it takes, and so to be able to afford it am considering egg sharing - have any of you done this, and if so did you find it difficult?  Has anyone else had a cycle at SEFC and had to travel reasonably far to get there (it's about 45 miles from me, not really that far, but much further than the Chaucer, which was only 20 mins away), and if so how did you find it?

Hehehe, that's much more than just 1 question, sorry!

Might as well ask 1 more then!!  Are there any really good BFP stories from people who had previously given up all hope??!!

Thanks in advance for your help

A perhaps-soon-to-be-SEFC-buddy

Nikki x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi girls

Fady - how was the trigger ? Hope you didn't follow in my footsteps with any phial smashing? !! How's the protien intake going ? xx

Katy - Hoping all is well with you and you are trying to take it easy, do you have a 2ww or is it less with a FET ?   

Welcome Nikki - i had all my 6 tx's at SEFC and honestly haven't got a bad word to say about them. I'm not sure why they don't have a waitng list but they usually (not always) do short protocol i think so that would reduce any kind of list and they don't (or didn't with me on any of my cycles) make you wait in between tx's - i pretty much (apart from 2 cycles) back to backed my tx's but then i'm really impatient !!  
They definaltely didn't follow a standard protocol with me - i have unexplained IF but my body has a mind of its own so we were never really sure what the next cycle would bring - i over responded (resulting in follicle aspiration) on my IUI's and was a poor responder on my ICSI's regardless of the drugs i was on my body just did what it wanted!! I also ovulated early on one of my cycles which is very very rare and they were absolutely brilliant. I always felt that if a tx didn't work Mr R was doing everything he could to try and find out why it was happening and try a different approach.

Can't help on the egg sharing front but Eggsharer who posts on this board will be able to answer any questions on it for you she's very nice and i'm sure if you sent her a PM she would give you the info you want. She may take a bit to reply as she has just had twin boys as a result of her egg sharing at SEFC and she has her hands full but she will be along shortly i'm sure!

Hope this helps a bit - good luck and let us know how you get on. xx

Well girls Fidget is still being a good boy and hanging on! Had my last personal training session yesterday and thought that i was going to have him on the common much to my trainers horror!!   Had a few cramps & twinges but nothing to write home about got the mw tomo so we'll see what she has to say. 
I've gone a bit nesting mad again and started cleaning skirting boards washing walls   (all these things were already clean but i just couldn't help myself !!  )

Hayley - Hope the weather holds out for your party at the weekend - is it your actual birthday on the day of your party or has it been / is it soon ? 

Right feel a sleep coming on - love to all xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi tilly, glad to see that fidget is still holding on, im sure it won't be long now though. My birthday is on saturday .

Nikki - Hello i have only had 1 cycle at SEFC so far but they were great compared to my last clinic. I travel about 35 miles to the clinic and am so glad that i changed to them.

Hello to everyone else.

Hayley x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Tilly - good to hear that you're still having a training session so close to your due date ... respect  

Hayley - glad you had a nice holiday (and what a relief that the kidney infection has cleared up too).

Nikki - I'm a "good news" story from SEFC ... as you can see from the picture on my profile.  Thomas was conceived through ICSI, which was our 3rd cycle in total and 2nd at SEFC.  Our first one was at Guy's in London (which was where the NHS contract used to be before it switched to the Chaucer).  At the moment I'm on 2WW after doing FET - we want Thomas to have a brother or sister.

I've nothing but praise for SEFC, but to answer your questions: 
(1) Don't worry about there not being a waiting list.  They're still a very busy clinic and lots of people have stayed with them for several cycles.  As Tilly says, because they usually do short protocols (no down-regging) they can get through plenty of patients in quite a short time.

(2) The staff are all fantastic, without exception.  The two consultants are both great and immediately put you at ease.  They're both very thorough with investigations and talk through all the treatment options in detail. 

(3) I can't help with egg-sharing (I'm too old) but yes, they do it at SEFC.  Have a look at their website as there is some info there.  There are obviously various blood tests etc you need, and I think they insist that you see a counsellor to check that you're OK emotionally.

(4) I live in the same road as the clinic so don't have any travel problems.  However there is a car park, and also some street parking just along the road if it's full.  The waiting room at the clinic is very informal and has tea/coffee on tap.  On the main road (2 mins walk) there's an M&S Food at the garage, a lovely cafe/deli and Sainsburys Local, so you won't go hungry  

Good luck if you go ahead with treatment at SEFC, and best of all there's a great group of people on this thread to support you!

Katy x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Girls, 
Katy, how are you doing?

Nikki, welcome, I am a new one at SEFC going through my first cycle and all I can say is that the two consultant are super competent and have a good experience. I had a tube removed by one of them and it went so good, I was up and about an hour after the surgery..and a month later ready for the first IVF, I also live an hour drive from the clinic and will be moving a bit further, but to be honest, it does not worry me at all.

Tilly, fidget is being sooo good but it wont last too long am sure..  As per me, I am having heaps of protein, but talked to Marion today and she seems to think that 6.1 mm is not too bad at all and they can do loads to improve it. The trigger was a bit of a stress, DH opened all the bottles and broke one of the liquid ones...they are not very user friendly this craps   ....but all the others were ok, so managed to have my injection spot on time.

Well, tomorrow is EC and am a bit nervous and worried   and I spent the whole day cleaning to make sure that I don't think about it and also to make sure that the house is clean and I do not have to move a finger for some time.

That's it from me, I will try and let you know how it went tomorrow....

xxxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't be nervous Fady - you'll be fine. I'm a secret lover of the sedation so i was always quite excited at EC as it meant i went into another world and the only time i really relaxed during the tx. I would practically beg Mr R for another little bit of the sedative - i love it !!   Let us know how you go and i'll be thinking of you    

xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Fady - sending you lots of     for tomorrow.  Don't worry about it; I'm sure you'll be fine.  Just make sure you keep drinking plenty of water afterwards and flush all the drugs through.

K x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Evening,

FadyWady- Don't worry (easy for us to say!) but you'll be fine. They take very good care of you and the sedation is great. Then you get to the point where you really feel like you have made progress after they have collected the eggs and have them put back a few days later. Best of luck.  

Hi Nikki. I am another success story at SEFC. We are currently trying for our second child. You can see my history from my ticker. I can't recommend everyone at SEFC highly enough. I have been treated by both consultants and they are fab. During the first 11 weeks of pregnancy with my daughter I suffered from constant and very bad bleeding. Mr R had me in every week to be scanned until I was handed over to the NHS.(Way beyond the call of duty in my opinion!).  They are all very dedicated and professional but lovely with it. I live about 30 mins away from the clinic which works out fine.

Tilly, not long to go. You must have lots of energy to still be exercising at this stage. Well done.

Hello and glad you had a nice holiday Hayley.

Off to bed for me now. Forgot how tired these injections make you. 

Lisa
x


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Morning girls...

Well I am still here...and the internet is now working...YIPPEEE...

Tilly..thanks so much for informing everyone about my lack of computer connection!!! What a pain it was too..but it is back so all is forgiven now!!

Fady..Good luck...as Tilly and others said..try not to worry too much about it all..actually the drugs are fab..the worst bit is waiting to hear about the fertilisation!! I always had a nice glass of wine the night after EC..bad girl that I am but it helped me sleep and relax.

Welcome Nikki...the support group here is fab..and there are alot of very positive outcomes. I never gave up and had 14 cycles in total (12 at the SEFC) ..any day now I am going to be a Mummy and can't wait..Mr R is amazing and is the secret for never giving up! He is a miracle man and I love him to bits. I can't wait to give him the biggest hug and kiss in the world when I finally get to take my little bubba in to show them. They are so caring when things don't go to plan and always remember your individual needs and history. It does sometimes feel a bit like you are constantly paying bills..but I guess it is a business so you have to expect that. As already said the waiting room is really comfy..the car park although small usually has a space somewhere and there are a few cafes and shops about to kill some time if you arrive a little early. I have always had a 30 min drive to the clinic and found it fine. In rush hour it would take about an hour and I often ended up having daily scans..so be prepared!! They are very keen to keep a VERY close eye on you..and I am sure that is why they have such a great success rate. They will always do EC, IUI, ET over weekends/BH if it is the best thing for you..so many clinics will coast you until they reopen on the Monday etc. 

Hello to DG, Dobby...as you said ..I remember the time we chatted in the waiting room like it was yesterday..it was probably 3 or 4 cycles before we were lucky as I think that was May time last year wasn't it?? Not sure though..time flys.

Hi Eggsharer...hope those lovely little boys are growing well...Have you taken them in to meet the lovely Mr R yet?

Hello Katy H..sorry I didnt get to meet you at the coffee the other week..perhaps when Tills and I have had the bubbas we can make a trip of it again.

Hi Lizzylou..doesnt seem that long since I followed your pregnancy...wow time has just simply disapeared.. 

Hello to everyone else too..

love Honeypot xx


----------



## NikkiC123 (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, you ladies are all so lovely, and I'm so relieved to hear all your wonderful reports of SEFC!!  You've sold me ;-)  

I can't believe I'd never heard of them before and I'm looking forward to getting back on the merry-go-round!!  I still get free counselling from the Chaucer, so I think I'm going to go back and discuss it with the counsellor before making a final decision about moving forward so quickly, as she'd previously said about giving enough time between cycles, allowing us to grieve this one etc, and I don't want to make a huge mistake and put my body through something it's not ready for.

But I'll lurk here for a while, if you don't mind!

Best wishes and good luck to everyone about to start or currently going through tx and congrats to those of you with BFPs and bumps!

Nikki x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

G'day ladies, 
thanks all for the support, it really made me feel at ease and it all went perfect...In total they got 12 eggs, I suppose that is quite good and we will do ICSI to all, I will hear from them tomorrow, but must admit I am pretty positive beleiving thaT with 12 eggs we will end up with some embies  
My lining seems to be good, and Mr. R was happy with it although they never told me how thick   never mind, I suppose if they say it's good then it must be good. 
HP, you bet I will have a big fat glass of wine tonight, I also had one yesterday for the nerves  
Tilly, 
I will give you a call
Will keep you posted
XXXX


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Fady,

Well done!  12 eggs is great; I'm sure you'll get plenty of embryos, especially if you're doing ICSI.  Enjoy that glass of wine tonight ... here's hoping it'll be the last one you're allowed for some time    Just make sure you remember to start your Cyclogest (I assume you're taking them rather than injecting Gestone) and drink plenty of water.

Big   to you and to everyone else,
Katy x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Katy, 
Oh girl, thanks for the message and the good wishes   

All of you girls have been really great support and you put a smile to my face when I least expect it  

Katy, I promise I will not forget the Cyclogest, even if I am a bit gigly after dinner and a couple of glasses   and I am drinking heaps... of non alcoholic drinks that is   .....before leaving the clinic I had two lattes that DH got me from Basil cafe with a petit pain au chocolat yummmm, 3 glasses of water and at home I had two teas and two big glasses of water...the problem is going to be to get some sleep tonight as I am sure I will be spending most of the night in the loo  

I am actually feeling very positive, which is quite amazing as I am really a pessimistic person normally....but I just have a very good feeling about the whole thing, fingers and toes and everything else crossed  

How are you doing yourself...let me know how you are feeling...I know I have been a bit of a me me lately...but I am still thinking of you and even DH is sending you   

Lots of love

XXXX


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Fady - i know we have spoken but Wooooo hooooo 12 is fab! More than i've ever got so well done! Just keep your protein up as you still have the weekend to get that lining nice and comfy although if Micheal says its fine then rest assured ... its fine ! Good luck for The Call tomo    

Katy - Hope all is well with you can't believe its a week since already since your embies went back in!    for you.

HP - glad you back online. will call you later.xx

Nikki - let us know how you get on and feel free to lurk !!

Hi to lisa, Hayley (last day in your 20's !!) dg, dobby, lizzy, mbm, hobsey, egg, foxy.

Had mw today - Fidget is now 4/5th engaged if not more - she said she can barely feel any head out of the pelvis so he's being very good and getting ready !! Dh reckons if he's anything like me he will arrive bang on my due date at midday !!   Everything else is fine. Did a massive sainsburys shop to stock up and have ticked every list & spreadsheet off now i'm just waiting!! i'm sure i'll find something to do but for now i've got my feet up having just eaten 8 mini chocolate chip muffins    Just couldn't help myself !!!

xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening everyone,

Fady, Enjoy your evening and glad to hear you're feeling so positive.  There are some many good vibes at SEFC it's impossible not to feel good.  Sending you lots of   ready for your phone call tomorrow.  Think I may have to investigate those petit pain au chocolat up at Basil    Do say "thanks" to your DH by the way ... it was very sweet of him to think of me.  My DH says well done with the EC and good luck for tomorrow.

Tilly - 3 days left according to your ticker!!!  Sounds like you've done everything you can at home to be ready.  Are you doing anything over the weekend?  A gentle walk to get things moving?  That's what worked for me anyway.  I tried the raspberry tea, curry, fresh pineapple but none of them made any difference.  Will be thinking of you and looking forward to hearing about fidget's arrival  

Honeypot - How are you doing?  Hope you're feeling OK now that you're on the last lap too.  I had a good giggle over your comment about going into the clinic and giving Mr R a big hug and kiss  

Lisa - Hope the injections are going OK.  I'm finding that there just isn't as much time to think about treatment this time round - Thomas takes all my attention all the time he's awake.

Lizzylou - How are you?  Have just seen on your ticker that Phoenix and Izobela are already a year old    Can't believe how quickly time has gone by.  

As for me I'm feeling pretty pants at the moment.  Lots of cramps, dizzy spells, nausea - could be a good sign but equally could just be the effects of the drugs.  Too early to read much into it.  

Hi to Hayley, Nikki and everyone else.

Off to bed now but will check how you're all doing over the weekend.

Katy x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

G'day ladies, 
Just a quick one, 
By the way, I have not been able to sleep the whole night...and am exausted 
had a call from the clinic, out of 12 eggs, 11 were mature and good for ISCI, and out of 11, 8 have fertilized. Fiona said that the egg quality was good and the fertilised eggs look excellent and they will expect a good outcome. Now it is time for   and wait.
My Transfer will be at 12:30 on Monday, so please please do use all your    to help
Big hug to all
Cheers
XXX


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Great news FadyWady ... will be thinking of you on Monday lunchtime.

Take care, Katy x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Well done Fady. Good luck for tomorrow.  

I'm in for my next scan tomorrow. Will be interesting to see if anything has happened. Haven't had any twinges or anything... Injections have been going fine. I nearly forgot to do them on Friday night.   Had been out to the cinema and got back and was chatting and completely forgot about it. Luckily I remembered about 45mins after I normally do them.

How are you feeling Katy? Any possible signs yet?

Tilly, Honeypot,  any signs bubbas may arrive soon?

Love to everyone else..

Lisa
x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Just a quickie to wish Fady good luck for ET & Lisa good luck for Scan today.  

Honeypot is on her way to hospital as we speak she went in over the weekend and is 3cm dilated so off in today to have her waters broken - Good luck hun   

Katy - hope all is well with you xx

Hayley - How did the party go ? Glad the weather held out (well not really sure where you live but it was really hot on Sat in t'wells!)

Hi to everyone else xx

Yay i made it to my due date ! Can't quite believe it, after my premature labour scare i was convinced i'd have Fidget early so i'm quite proud i've managed to keep him in til now !!  Off to see my accupuncturist in a bit to see if he can start things off - i'm not desperate to get him out yet but he can apparently prime your uterus so we'll see !!

xx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
So here we go, I am officially PUPO  , from 8 fertilised eggs, we had 6 embies of 6,8 and 9 cells but none was grade 1, although the embryologist said she was quite happy with the way they looked. put two back, 6 and 9 cells, they looked fine, grade 2wish, but apparently when the fragmentation is all over and not concentrated in one side and the cells are quite equal in size, that's good....for me it does not matter now, my embies re in the best place they can be like Katy says, and I am determined ...so it will work     ahhh, also, lining was 8.6, so thanks Katy and Tilly for the protein advice, it obviousely works, as I had 6.1 in both 2nd and 3rd scans, and after I started taking the protein, it got better  

Lisa, hope your scan went fine and showed good news, I am sending you a lot of  

katy, how are you feeling? also loads of     and a big   to help with anxiety

Tilly, as I told you I am suspecting fidget to be a lazy little one   keep me in the loop, and thanks so much for all the telephone support you have been giving me...you have no idea how much it means to me... Also, say hello to honeypot and keep us updated if you have any news...
Hayley, tell us a bit how did the party go...hope you had loads of fun
lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Evening all,

Well done Fady. Hope you are going to take it easy for a few days.

Tilly, congrats on reaching your due date. Hope things move along for you soon. You must be so excited.

Honeypot, thinking of you.

My scan wasn't great today. Have lots of follicles but not much action going on. They are such stubbon wotsits my ovaries  Anyway doubled the dose of Menopur in the hope that we see some response by my next scan on Friday. Also there were some irregularities in the lining so not sure what is going on there. With the amount of follicles got a feeling I will be converting to IVF again but we'll see.

best wishes to everyone
Lisa
x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening ladies, 

Honeypot - sending you lots of   ... we're all on the edge of our seats waiting for news.

Tilly - Well done you for making your due-date.  It's just occurred to me that your baby will become the oldest in his class; if he'd been early he'd be the youngest  

FadyWady - Sounds like ET went really well for you.  Make sure you take it easy now; no heavy lifting, as much sleep as you can manage and keep going with the protein as you need to try and maintain the lining.

Lisa - Sending you a    I'm sure that your body will respond on the higher dose and the next scan will look a lot better.  With my last fresh ICSI cycle I was really slow to respond then all the development came in the last 2-3 days.

Hi to Hayley and Nikki too - hope you had a good weekend.

DH is on holiday this week which is really nice.  We're not going away as such because of the treatment (from both money and rest perspective).  Today we've been on a day-trip to France; took the tunnel over and drove down to Le Touquet for lunch.  Came back the scenic route on the coast-road rather than the autoroute which was lovely.  We were going to do a supermarket run too, but thinking of all the things we would have bought (wine, beer, cheese, pate etc) there didn't seem much point right now ... not much there I could eat/drink right now  

Better wish you all goodnight now, as I'm pooped after a day out!

Katy x


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello girls
Tilly - Huge congrats on getting to 40 weeks, hope it won't be too much longer now until you get to meet fidget.

Fady - PUPO sending you loads of     for your embies

Lisa - I hope your next scan shows an improvement, i end up on massive doses for a long time before my follies start to grow.

Katy - Glad you had a lovely time on your daytrip. How are you feeling ?

Honeypot - Can't wait to hear your news.   

Anyway my news is that my AF turned up this morning so i have my baseline scan on wednesday, can't believe that we are starting again.
My party was unbelievable, it was amazing, it was such great fun, sorry im still really excited about it. The weather was beautiful and i just cant believe how lucky we were with it.
Everyone said what a fab party it was and my hubby was an absolute star slaving over a very hot BBQ. My brother was fab at the cocktail bar and everyone really got in the hawaiian mood. I will try and post a few photos when i get a chance.
Speak soon

Hayley x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Helo Ladies, 

Hayley, party sounds great...an glad the weather cooperated...
I am sending you heaps and heaps of     for the scan....keep us posted

Katy, no worries, I am the queen of knowing how to take it easy and Dh is a love and is even concerned about me walking   I am also keeping the protein up....How are you? 

Lisa, I thought a lot of follicules is good...any way, I really hope the new dose will do the trick

Tilly, is fidget still in?   how are you doing hun?

HoneyPot, sending you a lot of    and   ...hope all is good with you and the little one.

take care all
xxxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

ooooh breaking news girls ... just got a picture message of Honeypot holding her baby girl !! There is no other details but will update you as and when!

Congratulations HP xx

I'm still here - had a great night sleep but woke up at 6am so went and had some brekkie then had to go back to bed as i was soooo tired. I've taken to putting the phone on silent (sorry Fady!!) but when i woke up at 9.50 i had 12 text messages and 6 missed calls all asking if 'i'd had it yet'    I should have taken a friends advice and lied about my due date !!   Its very lovely of people but starting to put me on edge a little bit like i'm doing something really wrong by him still being in 1 whole day over my due date and that i should be forcing him out asap !!    My MIL sent me an email yesterday telling me that i really should try and have more orgasms as this will get me going !     OMG i'm absolutely mortified - i have to face that woman at family dinners and there she is sending me emails instructing me to get busy in the bedroom!!     

Hope everyone is well will be back later to do personals xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Like to say a big hi to everyone but especially a BIG FAT CONGRATULATIONS to HP!!!!! A baby girl how lovely cant wait for more detailsXXXX  I bet that moment was truely amazing after what you been through!! so pleased for you!!!!  

thats all from me will post later 


lizzy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Honeypot's news this way ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154877.msg2406778#msg2406778


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all, 
Katy, hope you're fine, sending you a lot of  ....
Lisa and Heyley, how are you?
I am a bit upset today   as all my other embies are not good for freezing...it is a bit devastating starting with 12 eggs, 11 of them mature and good quality...the embriologist says that 3 have developped to blastocysts, which is a good thing, but the quality is not good .....
I need to snap out of negativity soon, but I am finding it difficult....specially that both my transferred embies were grade 2-3....
Oh welll......
Tilly...hope you are fine....
talk later


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Just a quickie 

Fady - i know its always upsetting when you don't end up with frosties  (i never did  ) but you just have to try and focus on the ones that you have with you which is by far the best place for them. 
Try not to dwell to much on the grades either - easy for me to say - but if michael didn't think they were good enough to go back then he wouldn't have gone ahead with the transfer. I'm sure it would look better statistically for them to have an abandonded cycle than a BFN so just trust their judgement and believe that you have some great little embies on board that need good vibes & PMA.      

Hope everyone else is well - been for reflexology today so feeling ultra chilled!

Back later got to make a start on dins xx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Fady - my 2 boys were fragmented little grade 2's but they are grade 1 cuties now!   they were also the only 2 i ended up with out of 6 (the half i kept after sharing) so don't get too upset about the grading hun as i have seen really great embies fail and supposedly poor ones stick


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks very much Tilly and EggSharer   for your supportive messages....I am just finding it soo hard to accept...I have always been an over achiever...and suddenly things are just not quite as expected....but like you say, I need to keep positive and I do feel like things are happening inside me   might be just my head playing games... 
Any way, DH is in bed, and I can't sleep, so I will be in for few hours of junk TV
take care all
xxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Unfortunately it's a   for me this morning.  Feeling a bit   but every time I look at Tom I get the biggest beaming smile, which is an enormous help.  DH also went out and got pastries for breakfast which cheered me up 

Update on the car - DH & friend managed to bump-start it late last night so at least it's now at the garage ready to be dealt.

Thanks to you all for being such fabulous friends here; FF is the most amazing form of support, and there are times (like now) when I really don't know how I'd manage without you all.

Katy x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh Katy. I'm so sorry. Big hugs    Plenty of kisses and cuddles with Thomas today  

Fady, try to stay positive. You just never know. I have had fantastic embies put back and nothing has happened and then we hit lucky with our very last remaining embie (don't remember the grade but it wasn't the best).

Tilly, hope you are feeling well still. Try to get in as much rest as you can now (whilst you can  )

I'm back at the clinic tomorrow for another scan. Had a few twinges so really hope the follicles are starting to grow.

take care everyone
Lisa
x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Katy -       Bless you hun i'm really sorry to read your news this morning.    I didn't realise you had car trouble - let me know if you need a lift anywhere as i'm only around the corner (although i've been banned from going any further that 30 mins from home by dh !!  ) 

Back later - car is ill and got to get to the vets xx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Ohhh Katy, I am so sorry hun  ....But like you say, you have Tom to brighten your days, so keep positive...   we are here for you whenever you need us...I will keep an eye on the laptop today.....

Lisa, my fingers and toes are crossed for those follies...let us know how you go

Tilly, hope you are ok...

All the other, take care

Lots of love and big hugs to you Katy    

xxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi
Katy so sorry to hear about your result   lots of hugs for you !! it is amazing how little ones csn make you feel better about things so lots of hugs for Thomas too!

Tilly are you ever gonna have this baby  

Lisa wishing you loadsa luck for tom, i hope all is well and that the follies have grown and that all is well with your lining. i have everything crossed for you. remember if you need anything i am here! 

hi to everyone else, i must go as desp need a shower whilst i have peace!!!

lizzy

p.s i am starting to look after a 19 month old two days a week as well as my two in a couple of weeks...........am i mad     needs must tho


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

lizzylou said:


> Tilly are you ever gonna have this baby


   I'm starting to wonder myself Lizzy !!!!

Fady has texted me and said she will be offline until she has moved house and her internet is up and running - then she texted and said there was a power cut so she might be back or she might not !!

Lisa - good luck with your scan tomo   for your follies xx

Back from vets £50 lighter and nothing is wrong  never mind better to be safe.

Off into town to get some more bits that i don't really need   Decided to make my own birth announcement cards as couldn't find any i liked - will give me something to do too !!

xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Katy - so sorry hun sending you a big  .

Lisa - Hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow    .

Fady - Hello hows you?

Tilly - Come on fidget get a move on we need to see piccies  . Hope you are not to uncomfortable hun  .

Well news from me is i had my baseline yesterday and all is fine so have started the progynova and have another scan on tuesday. I have a provisional ET date of the 13th september.

Sending huge   to everyone.

Hayley x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Hayley
Just popped in to wish you all the luck in the world for your FET 

Keeping everything crossed for you hun  

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hayley

13th lucky for some as they say and it certainly was my lucky number when i fell for my two.!!!!

I had a lining of 13mm, i was told to test 13 days after ET, when i got my BFP there were 13 of us at the clinic who all got BFP at the same time, i was 13 weeks pg on the 13th and when i finally had them........(no it wasn't the 13th ) but i was in bed number 13!!! I am sure there were more thirteens invoved but just cannot remember them!!! Anyhow lets hope you have the same luck 

lizzy
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend despite the yucky weather.

My scan went well on Friday and am going ahead with IUI on Monday. I have lots of follicles but only 2/3 of sufficient size so they said its safe to go ahead with IUI. Just about to do my trigger shot..

It's my birthday tomorrow so going to spend the afternoon with my family at my parent's house and have a nice meal cooked for me..

take care everyone

Lisa
x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Fabulous news Lisa. I'll wish you Happy Birthday   for tomorrow & Good Luck    for Monday just in case Fidget arrives (not showing any signs yet but dh is working til midnight & won't be home til 2am so sods law something will happen tonight !!  )

Love to all xx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello girls, 
just poped to an interenet cafe to see how everyone is going....
Lisa, happy birthday
Katy, how are you honey...lots and lots of    
Tilly, how are you, sentyou a text, but no response....hope you're just fine...sending you loads of  
All of you girls, hope you are doing fine and take care...
As for me, very very soar boobs, sometimes funny feeling around the tummy...cant describe it, some time like a mild pain around the hip bone   mustbe in my head   starting to feel stressed about the result and not getting enough  sleep
I will be checking the site when I can....internet home in 10 days max
Loads of love
Fady


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Wondered if you'd mind me joining the SEFC thread. DP and I started IVF/ICSI tx in July and got a BFN. Now undergoing a FET and currently on the 2ww which is driving me nuts and only on day 5. Feeling much better this time as less meds etc but suffering from bad back pains. Trying to juggle IVF and work is a nightmare, oh and we've just moved house.  

Looking for some postivity and thought where best to find it then from you all attending the same clinic. Anyway would love to chat along. Sxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi summer and welcome! I am a success story at SEFC my two girls were born from a FET! Am not sure whether it was the drugs or the AH that thyey do at the clinic but i got PG both time from FET at SEFC! good luck and try to keep positive that def contributed to my BFP!!!

Lisa hope all went well today let us now!

Tilly........now where are you  hope all is well!!!

hi to everyone else

lizzy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s Katy hope you ok


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

hi Summer. Welcome.

I am also a success story from SEFC. My daughter is a result of my second FET. FET is definately less stressful on the body that a fresh cycle in my opinion.

Hi Lizzy. All went well today with the IUI. Now on the 2WW which is actually a 18 day wait   Going to take 2 pregnyl injections instead of the cyclogest pessaries so have to be careful of a false positive. At least I don't have to deal with those horrible things again. Got lots to keep me busy in the meantime. Don't forget to let me know when you are free to meet up.

Tilly, hope things are going well and looking forward to hearing your news.

Katy, how are you?

Take care everyone
Lisa
x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Summer - welcome to the SEFC thread!  Everyone here is really friendly and supportive.  Best of luck with your FET, and hope the 2WW passes quickly.

Tilly - I'm keeping everything crossed for you.  Hopefully you're at Pembury by now and/or already home with little fidget.  We're all on the edge of our seats waiting for news!  

FadyWady - sending you lots of   on 2WW.  Try not to obsess too much about symptoms or lack of symptoms.  Different people experience so many different aches/pains/sensations ... or none at all ... so I think it's impossible to predict the result.  

Lisa - Glad the scan was OK and you've got some follicles ready for IUI.  Hope you had a good birthday despite the weather being so awful.

Lizzylou - hi!  How are Phoenix and Izobela  Sounds like you've going to have your hands busy caring for another baby in addition to your own two.

Hayley - good luck for your FET cycle.

Honeypot - Hope you're home from hospital now and things are going OK.  The first few days were really scary for us, but we had a fab midwife who visited regularly which made such a difference.  Also, the breast-feeding clinic was really helpful.  I had a C-section and luckily things healed up very quickly, but do be careful.

I'm feeling OK now, despite the BFN.  Thomas is so delightful that we really can't be sad.  He's now doing commando crawling, and I suspect that real crawling isn't far off.  He's growing so fast at the moment ... already looks like a little boy rather than a baby.  Bought some new clothes for him yesterday, so at least things fit him again.  

Hi to everyone else ... hope you're all well.

Katy x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Our twins were from a FET too.


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 
Just paid £2,50 for an hour internet connection...absolute robery...the library in Horsham!!!!  But it is so worth it..... 
But first, welcome summer 08, I am also in the 2 weeks wait and going bananas....so if it is any comfort, you have a companion in your state of mind  sending you loads of    

NOW, GIRLS...TILLY has delivered safely into the world her little baby boy, I spoke very briefly to her DH who sounded very tired  so did not want to interrogate him about details   he said that it was a very long labour...24h and that she did it all by herself...she is a tough cookie   ...tired now, but hoping to hear from her soon...I am sooo excited...I thought I better let you all know...
Tilly and DH Congratulations    from me and DH sending you a lot of   
And to fidget (let us now the name soon)....Welcome to the world little Treasure 

Got to go now...will keep checking the site from time to time and hoping to get my house connection in less that 10 days
Lots of love to all
FadyWady


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations Tilly. Wishing you both a speedy recovery.  

FadyWady and Summer - hang on in there and keep positive.

Lisa
x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

congratulations Tilly!!!!!!   thought you had gone quiet  

hi to everyone else!!

Lizzy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS, TILLY!!!

Glad to hear that fidget arrived safely.  Look forward to hearing the name you've chosen for him.  Take care - love to you, DH and fidget ... you're now a family!!!

Katy (and Tom) xxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

about time tilly!  i bet fidget is a big boy he has been cooking long enough!


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Have just seen that there's more news about Tilly and fidget on the birth announcement page.

See: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=155569.0

Katy x


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS Tilly and Mr Tilly. 

Beginning to think you were gestating an elephant (22 months for them isn't it?!)   

Can't wait for more news!!

xx Foxy xx


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi to all,

Just wanted to say thanks for all your warm welcomes, great to know that the support is there. Thanks also for telling me about the BFP's that come out of SEFC, it really is good to know. Just hope I can be one of them to give others hope for the future. 

Also wanted to congratulate Tilly.

FadyWady - hope you r OK and 2ww is being kind to you. I've still got a bit of back ache but the rest of me seems to be doing fine.

I'm a very new resident to TW, and couldn't believe my luck when I was doing research and found SEFC right on my door step - must be fate     

Hayley - how did the scan go yesterday? Good luck for the 13th.

Lisa - welcome to the 2ww. I too hate the pessaries. Over slept this morning as phone alarm didn't go off (proper alarm packed in a box somewhere), anyway jumped out of bed as had early mtgs only to have to lay down again for 15 mins after doing the pessary.   

Katy - I'm really sorry about your BFN, I hope you are doing OK?   . Love the picture of little Thomas. 

Sxx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all, 
I am going bananas...and very tearful and can't wait to test...called the clinic and they say that I have to wait until Monday to test...I am going mad....and can't help thinking what if it did not work? I can't bear the thought.....   I am really depressed....


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hold in there Fadywady...DO NOT TEST..trust me I am very experienced in this IVF lark! PMA all the way girl!

Well girls..the dust is just starting to settle...who ever though breast feeding was easy needs a good telling off!
Thanks so much for your kind thoughts and messages too!

Saw Tilly yesterday and met her lovely little boy ..he is gorgeous..already lining him up for little Emilie.

Sorry that tx was not a success for you Katy..you are so brave to join that roller coaster again. 

Good luck to you all..lets hope Mr R's magic wand is full to the brim with baby making dust.

x Honeypot xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Honeypot - Glad to hear you're home and settling down.  When you find who it was who said BF was easy can you give them a stern talking to from me?    Seriously though, stick with it if you possibly can (it DOES get easier, honest).  If it really doesn't work out then bottle feeding IS STILL ABSOLUTELY OK.  There's sometimes sooo much pressure to BF that people who can't get in a real state.  This happened to one of my friends; eventually she switched and was so much happier ... and her baby is happy and healthy.

FadyWady - Have sent you a PM.  Hope you're OK.

Tilly - Sending you loads of   to you, DH and little fidget.  Hope the little man is getting stronger and will be home really soon.

Hi to everyone else, love Katy x


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello everyone im back   , sorry i havent posted for a few days but have been feeling the effects of the drugs and have just been in such a bad mood. I couldn't even bear the sound of my hubbys voice he was winding me up just by talking to me, poor bloke. Anyway i had a scan on tuesday and the lining was thickening but hadn't thicken ed enough for transfer tomorrow so im back today and   that all will be ok.

Tilly - Huge congrats hunny on the birth of fidget hope you both make a speedy recovery  .

Fady - Hold on in there hun, i know its so hard not to test early but please try and hold on its not too much longer now sending you loads of positive vibes     and of course a huge   .

Honeypot - So please for you as well and glad to hear that you are settling in well at home, sending you a huge   for the BF, i have friends who have said how hard it is.

Katy - Hello hope you are ok  .

Lisa - Hello hows the 2ww?

Summer08 - Welcome to the SEFC thread you are in really good hands at the clinic, i changed to them from another clinic and the care that i have recieved there has been fab. 

Hello to eggs, foxy and lizzy hope you are all ok.

Bye for now
Hayley x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hayley - Just a quick one to wish you well for your scan later today.  Have said a little   specially.  

Katy x


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Morning all,

Hope everyone is well?   

Wondered if any of you might be able to help. I'm feeling pretty rotten today, been feeling OK up until now. Last night I got home from work, been feeling very tired, and went straight to bed. Woke up this morning still feeling tired, like I haven't slept properly, and have a pounding headache and a very dry mouth. Drinking lots of water but I've noticed the dry mouth alot during the week.  Tummy feels swollen and back still feel sore   

Had anyone else experienced these symptons and could this be perhaps due to the cyclogest or progynova?

I fought of the urge to do a PG test this morning as still got 5 days to go.

Sxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Summer, those symptoms could be the drugs or pregnancy.. the one mimics the other! Either you are pregnant or at the very least, the drugs are doing a very good job of making sure your body is following the path of a successful natural cycle.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks drownedgirl...    it PG and not just the drugs.  I just got back from having an anti stress head massage and its really helped relieve the pain in my head, which was getting pretty bad. Hope I can get a good night sleep, as soooo tired.
Sxx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi girls hope you are all having a nice weekend.

Fady and summer - Not long now, hold on in there you are both doing so well.

Anyway news from me, my lining has thickened nicely so start the gestone tomorrow and transfer is on wednesday. Now just got to keep everything crossed that we have some nice embies for transfer.

Hope everyone else is well.

Hayley x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Good Luck Hayley. Hope you have some lovely embies to transfer.  

Fady and Summer - Have everything crossed for both of you. Lots of Luck     

Been quite busy with work and toddler activities so the time is passing quite quickly. Now on 5DPO..only another 13 days to wait. Pretty sure I will start to go mad by then  . Because I am having Pregynl injections I have to wait 18 days to test. Although it beats having to do the cyclogest pessaries every day.

Best go and warm some plates for my indian takeaway... 

Bye for now
Lisa
x


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

HI EVERYONE

I'm back! and blimey have I just read some great updates (for some reason I didn't get anymore emails from FF and what with my last cycle just didn't log back in, but for sure I have been thinking of everyone!)

Tilly - brilliant, Fidget's here - hope he is doing well and that he has a name, or perhaps you are sticking with Fidget!!  Have you done a circuit of the common yet!  Hope you are taking it easy.

Honeypot - congrats too - Emilie is a beautiful name and I am sure is fitting for the little princess.

After reading 7 pages of news I hope I haven't missed anything.

Katy H - I am sorry that things didn't work.  Have you plans to start another cycle soon??

Fadywady - how you doing?  Hanging in there I hope.

Welcome to all the new peeps too.

We have decided to take a bit of a break from treatment (well only 1 month!) and go on our summer hols.  I should have been having my baseline scan today (no miracle happened this month) but then we would be in the US for the rest of the cycle.  So bring on the w/c 13th Oct!!  Trying not to think about it at the moment though.  And having no drugs cruising around my body is a relief for the mo. 

Hopefully I will be getting the messages again from now on ...

Bye for now

 to everyone

M
x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

no sign of tilly yet   i was wondering how her and fidget are getting on


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello all my favourite fertility friends ladies.....
Sorry for not posting or replying to your PM before, but I still have no internet home, it has been a real frustration and I have now changed supplier and hopefully this time it will be activated next Monday  

Lisa,and summer, how are you   

Hayley, sending your heaps and heaps of    

All the others, hope you are doing fine 

Anyway...........I am trying to be cautious, but I am over the moon, after being a real Bit$)(*& to DH for the last few days and spending the whole night awake I have finally tested today at 5:30 am using two different tests (different brands)....and guess what girls? OMG OMG OMG it's a   ....of course, now I am going to be agonizing for 3 weeks about what if it is not viable, or just a chemical pregnancy.......but for today, I am just happy....


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Yippee well done FadyWady. Huge congratulations.  

Just try to enjoy! The worrying never stops I'm afraid but you are over the biggest hurdle. Take care..

Summer - hope you are OK?

I'm fine. Just surfing the net for a holiday in case I get a disappointment this time. Not expecting too much that way I can't be too disappointed.

Hayley not long. Hope those embies behave  

Hi to everyone else
Lisa
x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Lisa    
I talked to one of my best friends this morning, she is in Australia and very pregnant...she says the same about the worrying  
Lots of love


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Doing OK, although time is really dragging its feet on this 2ww. Sad to be wishing life away but I really just want to know, one way or the other.     . 

FadyWady -       Fantastic news. How do you feel? Excited but nervous I bet. So you are now back on another wait, this time of 3ww. Fingers crossed for you, really hope the embies have settled in well and are growing nicely.    

Lisa - its the waiting thats a nightmare. Do you mind me asking why the Pregnyl and not the pessaries? I find the pessaries are the worst at side effects. We have been invited on two holidays in oct, which is giving me something to think about if get BFN. Any ideas of where you'd like to go? I'm thinking sun, sea and oohhh drinking     

made-by-m - having time off the tx is a good idea. If its a BFN for me on weds then I'm having a month off too. 13th Oct will be here before you know it.

Hayley - fingers crossed for ET on Wednesday.    

Big hug to all Sxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Fady Wady............  

                                 



Hi everyone else  

Katy H - sorry things didn't work for you this time.  DO you have any more ice babies?


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello girls hope you are all ok.

Fady - Huge congrats on your                . 

Made-by-m - Welcome back, enjoy your month off and you will be strating again before you know it. Enjoy your holiday.

Lisa - How are you feeling? Whens test day?

Summer - When do you test ? Can't be long now.

Eggs - Hello hun, how are your gorgeous boys?

Tilly - Hope you and Fidget are recovering well.

Well i had my phone call from Rachel the embryologist today and out of the 6 that they thawed all 6 survived, so now i need to hope and pray that they carry on developing into lovely embies. On a bad note though i am in bed feeling sorry for myself with a stinker of a cold. Just waiting for hubby to come home from work so he can do my Gestone injection. First 1 last night wasn't too bad it diddn't hurt when it was done but i woke up this morning and i have a huge bruise and its so tender, i won't be able to sit down by the end of the week    

Take care
Hayley x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

FadyWady -     CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Summer08 - sending you lots of     for the rest of your 2WW.  Here's hoping you can follow in FW's foot-steps.

Hayley -   that your embryos are in tip-top condition ready for Wednesday.

Lisa -   for you too.

made-by-m - welcome back.  Hope you're feeling OK.  PM me if you'd like to meet for coffee some time.

Honeypot - How are you getting on?  Hope the BF is going better.

Tilly - how are things with fidget?  Have been saying lots of   that everything is OK.

We're giving things a bit of a break before doing any more treatment.  Before then I need to settle Tom into nursery; get back into the swing of work; celebrate my 40th birthday and Tom's 1st birthday, then Christmas will soon be upon us.  We don't have any frozen embryos left so we'll need to do a full fresh cycle again ... hopefully in January.  

Hi to everyone else, Katy xx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

*hayley* - the boys are doing great thanks hun . Will you be popping 2 back this time then as there is no the OHSS risk? when will you pop them back will you take them on to blasts as you have 6? i will be following your progress you deserve this so much hun i am sure this will be your time


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm Back!

I still cannot believe i'm at home now with my beautiful amazing little boy it - i can't look at him without crying tears of joy and i thank my lucky stars every single time i touch him - hes the best thing that has ever happened to me and i just can't put into words how much i love him - its overwhelming !

I will post the ins & outs of labour (ow !! But i'd do it all again everyday of my life for my son!) and about his time in special care a bit later. He has astounded doctors with his recovery they cannot believe he has got his leg back to normal - me saying it was slightly twisted was a huge understatement - he had a dislocated knee & hip from 28weeks we think possibly before and spent all that time inside me in agony & trying to get himself comfy (hence the fidgetting    ) it was never picked up on any scans    but basically thats what made my labour so long - his hip was out to the side and his leg up by his head with his foot back to front (hard to explain but i have a picture which i will post later) he was eventually born with his leg across his chest. Poor little mite was in pure agony. There was all talk of surgery and casts etc etc. Nothing could have prepeared me for my my first visit to scbu with him all wired up and this deformed leg - the guilt i felt that i had grown him wrong was just indescribable and i'm balling my eyes out just writing this.     Amazingly my brave little soldier has managed to straighten his leg out - no one quite knows how and there is no way the drs thought that would happen. We are so so so lucky i can't believe it. We still have to see a consultant in a few weeks but his hip is back in the joint and so is his knee      Miracle is not the word.

I was advised to have a blood transfusion but i declined - i'm still quite poorly but have promised not to over do it so have been taking it easy. 

Will read back when i get a sec but congrats to Fady Wady - great news.

Love Tilly & Fidget xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh Tilly, what wonderful news!

I'm typing this through tears of joy for you, DH and Fidget.  I've just read it out to DH and he was nearly crying    Tom and I have been saying prayers every night since we read the news that F was in SCBU.  You clearly have one amazing little fighter there.  Please, please, please take care of yourselves.  

Your description of the love you feel for F was so reminiscent of how Steve & I felt about Tom when he first came home, although that of course was without all the traumas you've been through.  The most wonderful thing of all though is that the love you feel will just grow and grow as the weeks and months go by.  Steve and I still cannot believe how much love we have for Tom, and it just gets better every day.  (I should add that we still have just as much love for each other ... with Tom it means we have more love to share around   )

Do keep in touch; when you're both stronger it would be lovely to meet up again.  At least tonight's prayers can be those of thanksgiving  

Jane xxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

ah *tilly* i too read it out to DH. My little harvey was born with his feet wrapped round his head, like a breach but head first and for the first week he lay there in SCBU inside his oxyen headbox like a little frog with his legs totally out teh sides in the splits   but they straightened right up it was amazing. I wonder if he will be a bit bandy when he is older though from it. Maybe that is what bandy legged people are...breech babies?  anyway glad littel fidget is ok and bless him being in pain that long . I took my boys to see a cranial osteopath it might be something for fidget as it can help with trauma and their bones and complaints like reflux and stuff (its spine as well as head) anyway i think its helped my boys . Lots of people rave about it anyway so i think it helps in varying degrees but they have slept better since and harvey used to be curled up like a ball and is much straighter now. I saw a lady in seddlescombe (near battle) but you may find someone closer to you if you fancied it.

When you say you are crying writing the post i can relate to that because the first time i really told someone of travis's troubles ....he was ambulanced to SCBU in brighton about 3 hours after birth i had to say goodbye to him as he was wisked off in an incubator in some space age thing, this tiny little 4lb6 baby (actually he was my big one harvey was 3.9) and i was crying so much i had snot literally running down my face and everyone looking at me and i didn't care i was in a right state  i was so torn having one baby off to brighton and one left in eastbourne it was just horrible  then when i saw him in brighton (they gave DH a photo for me when he visited the next day) on a machine breathing for him with tubes inside him i wasn't prepared for that. It was horrible. PLu sin SCBU when you ask how they are doing they always answer with 'no promises' kinda replies like nothing we don't expect for the moment. It can be a bit deflating but i totally understand why they have to do that but you just want to hear your baby WILL be ok.  anyway when i told my friend i totally bawled my eyes out just thinking of it and realying the whole story bought it all back. Only now i can talk about it without crying but i think at the time i tried to block out how poorly they both really were becaues of their prematurity and when i spoke about it and remembered that pic it bought it all back. Anyway they are both doing so well now and fidget will be too. He will soon be running rings around you   

And you take care of yourself too hun 

RIght off to bed for me my boys DO NOT want to sleep tonight   they have a virus and can't take anything as too young/premature for calpol or similar bless them


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations Fadywady!!!  Keep calm and I am sure everything will be ok  

Blimey, Fidget.  So glad to hear that his flexible limbs have righted themselves.  No wonder you had a long labour. I think that as you were keeping so well and fit whilst pregnant that he will be an Olympian gymnast/long jumper/high jumper when he is a big boy!

I am just getting reading about eggsharers and Tilly's experiences.  I am filled with dread about things going wrong.  

Looking forward to hearing of the test results!

Katy - would love to catch-up with you and anyone else who would like to meet, on my return from hols - back 6th Oct.

M
x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello Ladies, 
Tilly, you have put tears to my eyes...although we talked the other day, the way you describe your feelings is sooo vivid...I am dying to see Fidget and I am sure he will continue to do very well...just take care of yourself and rest a LOT...  

Lisa, how are you? Summer,I am so  crossing fingers for you... , I am    for both of you girls, it will be so bloody fantastic if all of us got the BFP

Hayley, I am seriousely    for your embies...I am sure they will be fine...just a feeling I have  

Made-by-m, I really missed you girl, hope you are doing fine and yes take your time and when you are ready, we will be here to support you...

Eggsharer, the boys look fantastic...and all of you girls, thanks so much for your congrats..and support during the whole cycle...it was like a lifeline for me...everytime I was in my lowest and I shared with you and got a response it has lifted me sooo much...

Special thanks to Tilly, through the last weeks of her pregnancy and even from the hospital she has been in contact and helping me keep positif and uplifted...now she is saying that I will give fidget a girlfriend...and as she has been right from the start, isn't it Tilly   ? ..I beleive it ...thanks Tilly darling 

Well, I woke up today at 6 am thinking is it really true, did I have a positif and went to the WC and tested again twive...it's still positif  Of course, sometimes I think what if...it does not work...well the fact of the matter is that the risk is the same for any woman whether going through IVF or not...so I just try and keep thinking...I am pregnant and I have to think positif...I am sure that all my good intentions will go out of the window as we get closer to the scan date...but for the moment I AM PREGNANT  

Love to all
Fady


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Ah girls sorry i didn't mean to make you & your dh's cry !!  

Popped into the clinic today to give my form in and burst into floods of tears it was very emotional Kay & Karen came and saw Fidget in the car it was really lovely. God all i ever do is cry happy tears all day !! Will go back and see Michael when dh is with me.

Here is a pic of Fidgets poorly leg    Can you actually believe he mended it all himself - he's such a brave little soldier  



Is it ok to post a baby picture on here ? I don't know how to get it the gallery and the last thing i want to do is upset anyone. If it does i'll take it off asap just let me know xx 

Feeling really poorly this afternoon so off for a sleep.

Thank you again for all your lovely words and prayers


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Tilly - I'm sure I speak for everyone and say that it's tears of joy we're crying now   We look forward to hearing about fidget now that you're both home.  If there's anything us Mums with older babies can help with, you know where we are!

made-by-m - enjoy your holiday: you certainly deserve one.  I really hope you have a chance to chill out and have fun.

FadyWady - you're pregnant!!!    It takes a while to get used to, but, as Mr R said to me, you've passed the hardest hurdle now.  

Summer and Lisa -      to you both.

Hayley -   that your embryos are just ready for you tomorrow.

Eggsharer - Thank-you for sharing your story with us ... it was SOOO moving.  Thomas was an undetected breech so I had an emergency C-section, but that was nothing compared to what you went through.  He had a hip scan when he was about 8 weeks old but luckily there were no long-term effects from being breech, so he straightened out of his own accord. 

I'd also give a thumbs-up for cranial osteopathy.  Thomas saw one a few times when he was about 4 months old as he just couldn't shift his cold (he had it for over 6 weeks).  For those of you in TW there is a very good osteopath just a couple of minutes from SEFC.  Apparently C-section babies often have problems with catarrh.  

Hi to drownedgirl, Lizzylou and anyone else I've forgotten.

Katy x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Just a quickie Katy but is the oseopath The Chilston Clinic ? I went to him for birth prep but wondered if he was any good with babaies or if you know someone better ? 

Hope all is well got to do sainsburys order while Fidg is asleep so must dash xxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Ahh Tilly. You have a real little trouper there. Hope you are settling into a nice routine at home now and taking plenty of rest. This might be a silly question but is Fidget really called Fidget or is that his nickname  

FadyWady - hope you are enjoying being pregnant. Make the most before the morning sickness kicks in.  

Summer - Fingers crossed for you..


Hayely.   for you too. Hope all goes well. Do let us know.

Hi made-by-m and everyone else. Hugs Katy. Hope you are ok.

Been to Hannah's swimming classes this morning. Realised I have another class to go next week before I can even think about testing. Blimey this 2ww feels like forever. Not got any indications either way but keeping an open mind.

Best get on with some lunch..

Lisa
x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lisa its his nickname - i have a bit of a stalker so won't reveal his real name !


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

I see. No worries. Fidget is very cute anyway


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Tilly,

Hope things are going well and that you're getting plenty of rest.  We went to the Atman Clinic which is on the corner of Queens Rd / Chilston Rd.  I think there's another clinic in the same building or next door which is called the Chilston Clinic.  Tom saw Alison Simmons who was excellent.  She had such a calming effect on him ... he always slept after treatment even when it wasn't his nap time.  

K x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

The atman is the one i meant - not sure where i got chilston from - is it called chilston road ? OMG i'm so dizzy these days !!! Thanks Katy xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Just a quick post from me to say what a gorgeous little boy you have tilly and how brave he has been  .
I had transfer today and had 1 grade 1-2 embie and 1 grade 1 embie transfered so im now PUPO and am      that this will be the one.

Will catch up properly later.

Hayley x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

ah well done hayley - i have everything crossed for you babe


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Great news Hayley!  Will be doing lots of   for you.

Tilly - I'm still   from having a baby ten months on     Not sure how I'll cope trying to be intelligent again when I go back to work next month!  I think it used to be called the Chilston Clinic ... Atman only moved in there early this year.  And it IS on the corner of Chilston Road, so you're not   at all.

Katy x


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm really sorry for the me post as haven't caught up on the thread for today but I can't wait to tell you all that after several pee-sticks this morning, I got a BFP from each one.

I can’t even believe I am typing this, hands shaking. 

Spoke to the clinic and they have booked a 3 week scan for 8th Oct, which means waiting for another 3 weeks and worrying and trying not to get too excited. Emotional rollercoaster continues. But DP and I are over the moon, its his birthday tomorrow, so what a fantastic present.

Sxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS, Summer!!!!!      I got my BFP for DH's birthday too ... he said it was the best present he'd ever had.  Take care and try not to worry (easier said than done, I know!)

Katy x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Summer thats fantastic news. Well done and do try to enjoy !  

Lisa
x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

heeeey Summer, congrats    ...I am so happy for you, I have sent you a PM response  

Hayley, I am sending you a lot of     and will be doing some serious    for you, you take care hun....

Lisa, how are you darling? how you're feeling?

Tilly, personally, as I told you before when we first met, no worries with the photos...but please send us one of fidget now..as I am sure he is looking so much better...  hope you are feeling better

Katy, eggsharer and Made by m hope you are fine girls

As for me, I have been having some mild cramping in my right side (where I still have a tube), yesterday and was a bit worries about having an ectopic, but the pain has completely disappeared, so should be ok!!...again, Tilly thanks for the reassurance...you are fantastic...

As I was saying to Summer, it is very difficult for me to beleive that i am pregnant, because I have no symptoms at all, I have never reacted badly to the pressaries and I am just the same as usual  But I am trying hard to keep focused and remind myself that I am actually pregnat.....    today is the first day I have not tested  
Take care all
Lots of love
Fady


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am  a new member from Sittingbourne. was referred to the SEFC from The Chaucer as their Diaries are a bit full. Will be starting treatment soon... I hope.

I am so glad i have come across this site. How long have some of you been trying for and have been successful? We have been trying for 7 years now, and had all the tests at the Medway under Dr. Houghton who concluded the odd Unexplained Fertility, and recommended IVF

Lots of baby dust to all in my league, and good health to the new mums and Mums-to-be...

xxxNaomie


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all, 

We have just come to the end of another heart breaking negative cycle and I was really positive this time as Mr R said our embryo quality was the best we've had. All five eggs fertilised and the 2 we had put back were both Grade 2. For some reason I never seem to get to test day as I always start bleeding on day 10 of 2WW . Will go back to see Mr R to see what he thinks but don't feel ready to contemplate starting again for a while yet. I'm sure given time we'll find the strength to go through it all again although we did agree that 3 times would be our limit - but now we've come this far we're not ready to give up yet! . 

Hope all is going well for all you other SEFC girlies!

Scary x


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your congrats etc, still doesn’t feel true. Although do feel sick have bad back and am exhausted so it must be.

Tilly, how is fidget? Brave little soul, its amazing how strong babies can be. Hope you are doing OK and not too tired?

Tilly & KatyH theres a holistic centre on St Johns Road that does cranial osteopathy. I go to the owner for an anti head massage and she’s really great. Only probs is that it’s a guy that does the cranial so that’s put me off. But another option.

KatyH – aren’t our other halves so lucky to get great presents for their birthdays. Its also the most expensive present he’s had.  

Hayley & Lisa – how r you both?  

FadyWady – hope you are OK and taking it easy?

Naomie – welcome to the thread and to the SEFC. Such a great place to be. Wishing you all the luck in the world. 

Scary – I’m so sorry for your news. I hope that you are OK? The treatment is so draining let alone coping with the result and I really hope that you go on to get the result that you want.    When is your appt with Mr R?

Love to everyone else.   

Sxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Scary - Just wanted to send you a big    So sorry that this cycle didn't work.  I know some people have the strength and determination to get straight back to it, but I'm definitely one of those who needs a break.  After our 2nd cycle we took 5 months break, got back to normal, had a holiday then enjoyed Christmas.  The next cycle we were lucky, and Thomas is the result.  

Naomie - Welcome to the thread!  I hope you find as much friendship and support here as I have done.  If there are any questions you have I'm sure someone on here can help.  

Summer, FadyWady - How are you ladies doing?  Taking it easy I hope.

Tilly - Tom sends lots of love to Fidget.

Hayley/Lisa - Sending you lots of    

Hi to everyone else; hope you all have good weekends and enjoy the sunny weather!

Katy x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Again,

Thank you for your welcome notes, i really appreciate them. It is such a relief to speak to people in the same boat as you... people who have gone and are going through the same heartache and i am grateful for all your welcomes, i feel at home.

We have not started treatment yet, but according to Sheila two weeks ago, they are looking to get everyone in, in the next couple of weeks, so fingers crossed soon now. I am not sure who we will be seeing... but i have an idea of who has been great reading your previous entries. Its nice to get a feel of what the clinic is about through ladies like yourselves, it prepares me. This will be the first IVF and in a way I am excited, but also scared of what the procedures are like, what they involve and what to expect in general.

How soon after the initial appt do you start treatment normally? And what are the ECs like? Is the procedure painful?? I remember when i had to go and have the vaginal checkup in Medway, it was horrible! and the cow performing the test did not even get me prepared emotionally, just shoved the tester thing in.. and didn't even look when i closed my eyes with pain!!! Honestly!!!


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Katy, Thank you for your welcome note. 

How long did it take you to conceive Thomas - if you don't mind me asking please? I am so anxious because it feels like my time is coming, but that is scary in itself!

Hubby is so excited about it all, can't wait to be daddy now... its about time

Sxx - Congrats! How long had you been trying and how soon after treatment have you had the result?

Hi Tilly & Fidget, he is so adorable !!!! and a little fighter as well... Could i book him as my future son -in-law...Hopefully i should bear him a wife, soon lovely to have such strong son in law ( you never know when you would need him in this day and age)


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Naomie,

We had Thomas through our 3rd cycle of treatment.  Our first cycle was NHS at Guy's Hospital in London in April 2006 - at that point the NHS contract for Tunbridge Wells meant we were sent to Guy's.  After that it was private treatment for us, so we chose on SEFC as it's right on our doorstep.  We did the 2nd cycle in August 2006, then the 3rd in February 2007 ... and it was third time lucky.  Not sure I can remember how long we were trying before we started all the tests and treatment ... probably 5 years.  I think we were just in denial for ages and kept saying we were unlucky.  

I don't think there's much of a waiting list at SEFC.  Once you've seen a consultant and discussed the best treatment it's probably just a case of choosing when you want to start.  For most patients they do a short protocol, which means starting with a scan at the beginning of your cycle (during your period).  After that it's 10-14 days of stimulating drugs (injections) before egg collection.  Personally I would describe EC as uncomfortable not painful.  You are heavily sedated, but not completely asleep.  Afterwards you're a bit sore for a couple of days but it soon gets better.

Good luck with everything, Katy x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Katy,

Thanks for getting back to me again. I get the idea now. I actually work in Guy's and St Thomas' and was thinking of having everything privately in Guy's but then we were told  we are entitled on NHS so we are keeping our fingers crossed. I  am not sure how many trials you are entitled on the NHS but I hope it works for us , because we have just moved from London to Kent and money is an issue at the moment. 

I am excited but also scared of the whole journey. I don't want to put all my eggs in one basket and think it will happen, but i also don't want a negative vibe. Hubby is thrilled, but I am taking everyday as it comes really... i don't think he quite understands why I am sort of worried... but then maybe he is trying to make me feel positive

Thank you again... i hope i will be the next one up to my results here. Parents back home are wondering what is going on....  but we just keep saying our time is not here yet... My cousin waited and fell pregnant naturally with twins (identical - Daughters). Twins are in my family BIG TIME and in my husband's so it might be what we will get.. but at the moment however many God wants to give me I will feel blessed because we have waited long enough now and its about time......


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

hey mombassaqueen - i have twins thanks to SEFC, worked first time for me we were so lucky   they are fab there i would highly reccomend the clinic.  Also from the day i had my first consultation to when i started my treatment was only about 45 days and i was an egg sharer so most of that wait was matching me with a recipient so i would think you will get in quite quickly.  Good luck with yoru cycle


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Eggsharer,

Thanks you for your words of encouragement. I hope it works for us first time round too! I am praying for twins, it surrounds me any way from both ends, my mum's side of the family, my dad's and my husband's so i think i will be the next one to carry this forward (double the wait, double the price more like). I would love to have a set, and then we can decide what to do... have more children or not.

Yours are gorgeous  ! You must have been very excited when you heard you were carrying two. How many embryos do they put back normally? Who looked after you and what were they like please? I have seen their faces on their website but i don't know who i will be under, but i hope they will be as good as everyone says they are!

Hope your bundles of joy are great, and take care xxxNaomie


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

*mombassaqueen* - i only ended up with 2 embies worth putting back (both grade 2, 8 cell at day 3) my only other one was a little 3 cell  but i only wanted one back because twins runs in my family and i didnt want twins because the money, had a 4 seater convertible, small house etc etc but Mr Wilcox (micheal was on holiday when it came to my EC and ET) said i should really put 2 for the best chance of one working. Its funny but i felt if i put one i would get a negative and if i put 2 it would work, i felt like twins was always my destiny so the minute i said yes put 2 back i KNEW i would have twins (and secretly did want them ), 7 days later i tested a week early and it was BFP! i knew it, i called MR wilcox xmas day because i felt i was getting OHSS and didn't fee good and he said to have got my BFP this early and the OHSS likely means its twins so when i had the scan at 6 weeks it was no suprise to see both of them in there . My Dd was with me for the scan (not DH) as i got an emergency one coz i became allergic to cyclogest so they needed to check my ovaries before putting me back on the trigger jabs to support the pregnancy. DD was so excited when they said there was 2! she waited a long time for a brother or sister . Course i am soooooooo pleased now it would almost seem funny to just have had one of them, they were meant to be a pair from the word go i think . Quite a few ladies on here have had twinnies from SEFC 

Mr Rimmington and mr wilcox are both lovely, i think her name was jane who looked after me at other times because she handles the egg sharing. They are all lovely though


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Eggsharer,

I am getting excited reading your story. I cant wait till i start my treatment now. I have looked their website and got a picture of Mr Rimmington and Wilcox, so i feel settled. I hope my treatment will be as productful as all yours were....


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. Wasn't it lovely to see some sunshine. We went down to Eastbourne yesterday for a walk along the seafront. Hannah managed to get herself soaked and covered in sand but was good fun.

Welcome Mombassaqueen. I hope you find all the support and advice here that you need. I'm sure you won't be disapointed with SEFC. They are fab and look after you very well.  It took me 9 months from my first IVF to being pregnant with my daughter

Scary, Sorry to read  your news. Good on you for hanging in there. Better luck for your next cycle.  

Fadywady and Summer, hope you are both keeping well.

Tilly, how are you getting on? Hope Fidget is doing well and growing nicely.


Well I'm on 14dpo. Had some spotting yesterday which freaked me out.  I had spotting on the same day with my previous 2 bfps so you never know. Will see what happens today. Test day is Friday if I make it that far.  

Hi to everyone else.

Lisa
x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Quick one girls...I am afraid it is going to be a me me post.... 

Hope you are doing fine, I finally got internet home!

Unfortunetly I did not have such a good weekend, I started bleeding on Saturday and now I am sure I miscarried. Went to day to the clinic for a blood test, just for some closure.

As our issue is Male factor, they are suspecting sperm DNA fragmentation, so will have to go for that test and if that is the case, will have to go for sperm retreival from the testicles before we can do another IVF....the DNA test takes around 4 weeks and my appointment with Mr. R in Friday 4th Oct...so a long wait for me...

I was trully gutted during the weekend, but I am trying to snap out of it, at least I know that my tummy is ok and sort of dying to get pregnant...just need the right embryo...
Will get over it...
Take care 
FadyWady


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Fady Wady,

Sorry to hear your news  .  We have just done the DNA fragmentation test and the levels were high enough for MR R to recommend  sperm retrieval.  I  miscarried at 7 weeks and feel a lot of closure that DNA fragmentation may have been responsible as you spend age wondering what you could have done.

Scary, hang on in there ,it's sooo tough.  just give yourself a bit of time.

Hi to anyone I haven't seen on the board before.  Which is probably quite few of you as I have been hiding since last failed cycle.

We kick off again on 03oct with the sperm retrieval and baseline scan.  So fingers crossed.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

FadyWady - did mr r not scan you to check only the bloods?  Lots of ladies do bleed and dont miscarry so you might not have   really sorry to hear that you are going through this anyway


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry that im not posting much but work is mnanic at the moment and im just so tired all the time.

Fady - So sorry to hear your news hun, hoping that you get some answers soon.

Lisa - Good luck for test day on friday, im     thast you get a lovely BFP.

Eggs - Hows you hun ? How much do the boys weigh now. A very close friend of mine has just had her twins at 29+4 and they are doing incredibly well, they weighed 3Ib 3oz each and are not being ventilated and are feeding well, its incredible really what little fighters they are.

Mombasaqueen - Welcome to the SEFC thread. I was at another clinic before we decided to change to SEFC and the differance is amazing, i feel so much more relaxed going through TX there. The staff are fab especially Mr R who is just so lovely and always makes me laugh during ET. Goodluck with your future TX.

Summer - Im so sorry i havent seen your news sooner, huge congrats on your BFP.

Katy - How are you and Thomas?

Tilly - Hows Fidget now and i hope you are feeling btter as well.

Scary - Sorry to hear that it was a BFN for you hun, sending you a huge  .

Anyway not much news from me, the gestone injections are getting better and are not as sore now, i think my bum cheeks are so numb i just don't feel the injections going in anymore  . Not alot else going on except for being really tired but then works really busy, why do we analyze everything in the 2ww   .
Take care everyone and sending you all a  

Love Hayley x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all, 
Thanks for the messages. Scarry, I would love to know more details about the whole DNA fragmentation test and all. If you could put some info into a PM, I would be forever grateful.

Lisa, thinking of you and sending you heaps of   

Hayley, take care hun, I will pray for your little embies and hope it will work  

Eggsharer, the extent to which i have bled yesterday and the cramps leave no doubts in my mind to what has happened...the blood test id really just to get a closure...I have anyway tested with a stick and it came up clearly negative on Sunday morning...

All the other, wishing you all good luck, sorry for not sending personal notes, but I am just a bit down right now...

Take care all
Lots of love
Fady


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Fadywady. I'm really sorry for your news. I hope you can take some positive from it that you did actually get a BFP and its just a case of getting things right. Take care of yourself.

For me, AF arrived in full force yesterday so its all over. Going to take some time out I think and review again after Xmas. Would be nice to get a family holiday in sometime soon and make the most of our time with Hannah.

Take care everyone
Lisa
x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

FadyWady - sending you a massive great    So sorry.  My DH hasn't had the sperm DNA fragmentation test but did have testicular sperm retrieval.  While it's not nice for the men it isn't that big a deal ... not like us doing all the injections,  My DH had a general anaesthetic but the sperm were retrieved with a needle, so it's not like it's a cut with stitches.  Mr R said to us back in the summer that where the problem is male factor, testicular sperm can often be more successful.  

Lisa sending you a massive   too.  I hope you manage to book a holiday and have some time to gather your thoughts before trying again.  As we missed a summer holiday we're off to France for a few days in October, then DH has booked us into a swanky hotel in Brighton for my 40th birthday.  Tom will be spending the night with his god-parents ... the first time he's ever been away from us overnight.  

Hi to everyone else, but must dash now - need to jump in shower, get Tom up from his nap and be at baby-group at church for 10am (or soon after!)

Katy x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi FadyWady - so sorry for your loss. I am also sending you loads of  . 

Lisa - sending you loads of   too. Dont give up, next year has got to be ours, and the only way is to claim it now! IT IS OURS!!!!!  I understand the heartache we have been trying for 7 years now. It has got to a point I dont visit my friends who have had babies, because i visited a friend recently (hubby kept going on about it, it might make me feel at ease) and i ended up bursting  into tears infront of her and her mum... couldn't take the baby in my arms....  I am   for you, but think positsive(i know easy said than done)

Katyxxx Have fun!!!!


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Lisa, soo sorry darling...spend some quality time with your little one...and think that next time...

Katy, you are a gleam of light for me, as your case is quite similar to mine. thanks for letting me know about your sperm retreival experience...gives me hope  

Mombasaqueen, welcome to the thread and thanks for your thoughts...really appreciate that and good luck 
Take care all
Fady


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone again...

Just a quick one, very improtnant re: Medication...

How much do the medicines cost? How much did you spend on medication alone for those who have embarked on this journey please?

Thanks

xxmombasaqueen


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Mombasaqueen, 
depends on how much stimulation you will need. In my case, medication cost was around £550. But I was on Peorgon 200 IU. The higher the units the more expensive the treatment.


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Naomie,

From memory I think I spent about £1,000 on drugs during my successful cycle.  It's the stimulating hormones that are really expensive.  Being older I needed a higher dose (300iu per day).  You also need to bear in mind that you don't know how many days you need the drugs for ... you may respond really quickly and only need 7-8 days; or it could be longer, say up to 14 days.  

Katy x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i eggshared so didnt pay for my meds but i responded slowly so had 14 days of drugs as katy said although i did start on 150 puregon then got upped to 200 so wasn't the biggest dose possible anyway.  my FSH was 6.8 so i should have responded quicker than that i think as its a good FSH - just goes to show.  Anyway end result was ok


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi FadyWady, eggsharer and Katy,

Thanks for getting back to me.

Was this over the treatment period? Our problem is the male factor but they could not be certain because his levels were brilliant at one stage and then the SC got really low on the last testing before the ruling, so they concluded inconclusive, and were told to try IVF.

Just need an idea so i can get myself prepared for when I need to get the jabs

Thanks


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Lisa - sorry to hear that it was BFN  , enjoy some time with your little one.

Mombasaqueen - I am a slow responder to the drugs and end up stimming for about 3 weeks on high doses so it ended up costing us about £2400 on drugs.

Hello to everyone else. Hope you are all ok  .

Im just so tired i feel like im going to fall asleep everytime i sit down for more than 5 minutes. Need dinner and hubbys cooking so need to supervise a bit. Take care.

Hayley x


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello is everyone ok? Was it something i said   

Hayley  x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

no how are you doing hun?  any news?


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Heyley, 
How are you hun? hope you are doing good and that the embies are stiking there   
Eggsharer, how are the boys going?

I am afraid I am in the low of lows, so I have been avoiding posting as I don't want to sound too much of a me me...but I have been checking twice a day to see if any news from your side 

Take care
xxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

ah fady    sorry you feeling low.  Do you have a follow up with mr r booked?  maybe he will have some answers


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Fady - So sorry hun that you are feeling so down, please still post as we are all here to support you it is just so hard when we get a long awaited dream of a BFP only to hjave it cruelly taken away. I know how you are feeling, please PM me if you want to chat, i can send you my number if you like and we can have a chat   .

Eggs - How are your scrummy boys?

Well no news from me yet, haven't started spotting yet which is good news for me as i normally bleed early after ET. I have been feeling quite tired and was very nearly sick this morning walking past the fishmongers but i don't know how much of it is me desperately wanting this one to be the one. The wait is starting to kill me now, i just want to know either way. AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Love to everyone

Hayley x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

boys are doing well thanks they are over 10lbs now already from their little 4lbs birthweights   hmmm they are awakening now though so time to get the bath ready  

er...fishmongers yuk   that would make me heave preggers or not!    still it could be a sign


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I'd just pop in and say hello to you all.  We've had a busy few days, with Thomas going to nursery for the first time (with me this time; next time I have to leave him!).  Today we went up to London for the day to my work, and had a meeting with my new boss.  I'm changing job when I go back so needed to meet people and sort out what I'm going to do.  Not much clearer to be honest, but it sounds interesting ... and I get to work from home some of the time which is wonderful.

FadyWady - sending you    Don't feel bad about feeling so low - it's perfectly natural.  While it's not much fun it's part of the process of getting better.  

Lisa -   to you too.

Hayley -    It all sounds very hopeful!  Sending you lots of   and  

Naomie - Hope you're finding all the info you need and are beginning to feel prepared for the journey ahead.  Let's hope that 2009 is the year for you, Lisa and me.

Eggsharer - Glad those little boys are putting on weight now.  I saw a 10-day old baby the other day and thought it was prem as she looked SOOO small.  It turns out she was full-term and weighed exactly the same as Tom did when he was born    I'd just forgotten how small newborn babies are!!!

Tilly - Sending you and fidget lots of  

Katy x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all, 
Thanks for your thoughts and encouragement..really means a lot to me....It is difficut specially because I feel I have to put a brave face when DH is around  , as I know he feels terrible about it and even told me the other day that he feels he has let me down...which I dont want him to think  , cause for me he is the most important person in my life ....and the only person I want to have kids with, grow up with, etc...
So I have my  face when he is not around and my  optimistic face when he is around....it is hard 

Hayley, I will take your offer...thank you for your kindness hun, and really  for your BFP

eggsharer,


eggsharer said:


> ah fady   sorry you feeling low. Do you have a follow up with mr r booked? maybe he will have some answers


I will be seeing Mr. R on the 3/10 as he is away this week and next Friday will be the most convinient for DH and I. But I do have a clear idea what he is going to say..., it is just a question of getting on with it and starting preparation for the next cycle...

All the others, hope you are doing fine....
Fady
xxxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh Fady.   It's really hard isn't it.  Hang in in there and keep focused on the final goal.  My husband remarked the other day that I was a different person before we had Hannah. I was really miserable and snappy. Unless you have had to deal with IF I don't think other people really understand, although some people really try their best to empathise. Until I came on this website I used to think it was just me that couldn't conceive and found this site a great source of comfort (and information!).  I think you should keep you husband informed of how you are feeling and discuss it and let him know he is not to blame. Irrespective of who has the IF issues you ARE in it together and you need to support each other. To be honest I wish I had been more open instead of ranting and bursting in to tears all the time. Anyway lecture over   I hope you feel a bit better after your next meeting with Mr R and know where you are going next..  . And don't forget we are all here too if you are feeling down.........

Got to ring the clinic later with my result. Could have rung earlier in the week but they would probably have told me to test again today. (which I haven't done ).

Hayley, really keeping everything crossed you get your BFP. You really deserve it 

Best get a move on. Running late this morning.
Love
Lisa
x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

FadyWady - lots more   for you.  From what you wrote on your last thread I think you have got things in perspective - have you told DH just how much you love him, how you only want to have children with him, grow old together etc  I'm sure if you came out with it you'd both feel a bit better.

Our issue is also male factor and my DH felt the two negative cycles were all his fault.  He felt even worse because it was me doing all the injections, which he couldn't even help with as he's so squeamish with needles.  We had a really good heart-to-heart after the second one and agreed that everything was a joint effort from there on.  On our 3rd cycle we made a real effort to talk about how we felt at each stage (even though men don't "do" feelings   )  Everyone needs to find their own way through it, but remember we're all here for you.

Katy x


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all - sorry for the long post, but not been on for a while.   

How is everyone? I've not managed to post this week as been busy at work and coming home and going straight to bed. Had a scare with spotting on Sunday which continued until Thursday. Tested again and still getting BFP. Called clinic and they said to rest and not to worry. 

My skin is a mess, red, sore, hot, due to excema from the cyclogest. As been on them for longer this time just gets worse. As I've just moved to TW, went and joined a GP yesterday but they can't get me an appt until Tuesday.    

FadyWady - I have PM'd you, and am so so sorry. Lets hope that Mr R can give you some answers on the 4th Oct. Poor DH must feel awful, and together you need to be strong and be there to support each other. I know its hard and I'm offering you all the support and comfort I can give. PM me if you want to chat.    

Lisa - so sorry for your news as well. I hope that you are OK?   

Hayley - good luck for Tuesday hun, will be thinking of you and really hope you get your BFP. 

KatyH - how do you feel about going back to work? Where abouts in London are you working? Must be difficult having to leave Thomas. Although if he's anything like my Nephew who is 1 and absolutely loves nursery, SIL and DB can't believe how happy he is there. Working from home is a blessing, I'm lucky to usualy be able to WFH for 2 days.

Eggsharer - I love the picture. Gives the rest of us much needed hope.

Mombasaqueen - you'll get grt treatment at the SEFC. I too have just moved from London to Kent and we also started tx at the same time. So had lots and lots going on. I have my fingers crossed for you. I was lucky to get a BFP from my second IVF cycle, which was a FET. The quality of the embryos can be so misleading. On 1st cycle we had 2 top grade 1's put back and they didn take. On the FET we had 1 @ 6 cells and 1 @ 4 cells, not sure which one or maybe both has taken but proves it can happen.

I hear its going to be sunny in Kent, this weekend - not wishing to sound miserable but can already feel the pain in my hot flushed face.    
Big hug to all sxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

summer - i became allergic to cyclogest at 5 weeks pregnant i was covered in a rash which by 6 weeks was driving me bonkers it was everyhwere except my belly.  Mr R scanned me that day to check on my OHSS/ovaries size (6 weeks exactly when i found out i had twins) and took me off cyclogest and i had a trigger jab (forgot what its called but its same as the trigger and is why he needed to check on ovaries coz it would aggravate the OHSS but tbh that was preferable to the itching!) then another jab 5 days later coz the HCG does the same job supporting pregnancy as progesterone.  ANyway just letting you know coz if it gets too bad you can have that instead.


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello well girls i have a confession to make the pee sticks were calling me this morning when i woke up so i tested 3 days early and OMG   its a  . I wasn't actually that shocked as i just had a feeling that i was pregnant, i feel exactly the same as when i was pregnant with the twins, extreme tiredness and nausea brought on by certain smells. Whereas with my last pregnancy it was a shock as i really didn't feel pregnant and had no symptoms. Now just got to hope and pray that its 3rd pregnancy lucky for me.

Hope you are all ok.

Hayley x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

OOOh Hayley, 
Congratulations hun    I am sooo happy for you, I am sitting in front of the computer directly from bad just to check on you....you have put a smile in my face...
Take care and take it easy
Lots of love
xxxxxx
Fady


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Yippee Hayley. That's fantastic news. 

Take care
Lisa
x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG Hayley Congrats !!   

Sorry i've been awol girls - the constant stream of visitors is lovely but never ending and exhausting ! I haven't even had a chance to speak to my sister for days and we usually speak at least once a day on the phone i just don't know where the time goes !! I'm still a bit poorly but getting there. Dh is off for a few days so making the most of handing Fidget over for some quality Daddy time !

Fady -   for you xx

Katy - Thanks for all the hugs and kisses from you & Thomas they are very welcome - as soon as we are back on our feet we would love a coffee if you're about. Good luck with nursery xx

Love to Egg, HP, Lisa, Summer, welcome to MombasaQ

Sorry for rubbish personals can't concentrate for the life of me anymore !!


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

to you Hayley,

After all you've been through you *so* deserve this!

I'll be praying that everything works out.    

So great to have good news, it's really cheered me up!

Scary x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG hayley i am soooooooooooo happy for you!   maybe its twins again its an early BFP   presumably you will have a stitch this time won't you to stop PROM?  make sure you take good care of yourself hun but i know you are gonna get to the finish line with your family this time


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh Hayley...I am sooooooooooooo happy for you...I so hope things work out for you and you become as happy as I am!

I will keep everything crossed for you...oh Mr R must be so pleased for you.

xxx Honeypotxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hayley - big congratulations!!!  Sending you loads of hugs and kisses!!!

FadyWady, Lisa and Scary - I know that it's hard seeing someone else get a BFP when you're still getting over your BFNs (I've been there myself) so lots of   to you too.  You are wonderful, kind and loving people and I really   that your time will come soon.

Tilly - lovely to hear from you!  I can relate to what you said about all the visitors.  There comes a time when you have to say "not today" ... trust me.  Glad that DH is taking some time off to look after fidget and give you some time to rest.

Summer - Take care of yourself.  So many people seem to have bleeding at some point during pregnancy.  It's always scary, but especially so for those of us who've had fertility treatment.

Eggsharer & Honeypot - How are you both getting on?  It's so lovely to hear about new babies.  

I'd better leave it there and say "hello" to those I've missed.  I've got Tom's bottles to make up and half a glass of red wine to be finished  

Katy x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi girls

just a very quick one to say a massive congrats to Hayley!!!! you so deserve this and it all sounds good to me so far regarding symptom wise. got everything crossed for you 

lizzy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hayley - well done hun, big, huge, massive congratulations.       

Sorry no personals from me, feel too sick. So sending you all hugs instead   

Sxx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages. I still can't believe that i have been lucky enough to het another BFP, im just praying that this 1 or 2    are going to stay with us and that my very special angel boys are looking after me.

I will do personals later as DH needs to take me food shopping as the cupboards are bare.

Hayley x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Well... let me first start with the congratulations because I am going to have a rant!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations HayleyS. I am glad there's good news here.. I hope you have a great pregnancy and that you are well in yourself

Now! Last week I had a problem with a jab, and I am sure it can affect my treatment. So I phoned up the clinic for advice and nobody could give me it. They were going to ask a phone me back the following day and up until now nobody has. 

While i was on the phone i thought i'd check about my reffereal. Well... not long now, but there's 17 people in the queue before me and it all depends on how many attend and start treatment before my turn comes up. The waiting is murder!!! Even  is becaoming tiring and boring now. I just seem to get my hip knocked with no success. It will cripple me soon!!!!!!!!!!

How long did you ladies have to wait from the initial appt to starting treatment? Those on the NHS please.

DH is very pleased. He is enjoying himself with the   ing and he actually has all the timings for when and hows.... 

I feel so . there's a pregnancy in the family and everybody is fussing over it and it makes me feel so **** becaue I am thinking oh Whatever.... and its the jealousy that's killing me. I cant be a good cousin but she has got what i want. How could I possibly be happy about that


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just dropping in to say hello and make sure we don't drift down to page 2!

Katy x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Katy - very rare that i am on at this time of night but i'm on a feeding mission - my hv thinks i may have mastitis OMG it hurts worse than labour !! and she said unless i feed as much as poss or express after a feed i'll have to go to the doc's & get anti b's which i'd rather not   So here i am in the dark force feeding poor Fidget    Have to say he's not complaining - he was weighed last monday - 9lb9oz & again today 10lb8.5oz - i have one hungry chubster on my hands !!   How are you & Thomas ? has nursery/work started yet ? xx

Mombasa - can't help with waiting times i didn't even know they did nhs at sefc i thought it was at the chaucer ? We never had to wait but then went private so i guess its just a case of hanging in there. xx

Hi to everyone else - xx


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Tilly

They have special agreement with the Chaucer. When the Chaucer are not able to see some of their patients in the time frame reccommended by the NHS, they ask the SEFC to see their pts and I am one of them. 

Thanks any way for the reply. I guess I have to just hang in there and hope. I have waited way over 18 months so any more will be OK...

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I am not going to do personal Hi's I feel a bit down at the moment because I was excited any minute will get the letter to say we are called in, but now we have to wait even more...

Still no body said it was a lovely stroll....... Its a  rollercoaster...


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for all your lovely messages girls.

Mombasaq - Sorry you are feeling down hun, you can rant to us whenever you need to. It helps to get it out in the open.

Well its only a quick message as im working but had hcg and progesterone bloods on monday and wednesday morning and the results were
Mon - 122.7 hcg and 107.2 prog
Wed - 333.5 hcg and 119.5 prog

Just praying that they carry on doubling evry 48 hours.

Hayley x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Hayley, Good to hear your news, will be   for the same...take care hun
Mombassaqueen, I understand your frustration with the wait...we actually were so impatient we decided we will not even go for our first try with NHS...just could not wait...we even paid for all the diagnostic tests...but if it is a consolation..at least you will be in very good hands, Mr. R and Mr. W are really good..
Katy, hope you are doing fine...where are u?
Summer08, hope everything is going fine...take care...
Scary, thanks for your PMs, really kind of you...
I am still feeling zombied out...had a good chat and a cry yesterday evening with DH and it helps...he is so positive that we will get there...it is kind of reassuring to hear it from him...
My follow up appointment is tomorrow and then I am hoping to start again ASAP.
Cheers everyone
Fady


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi FadyWady,

Hope all goes well tomorrow for your follow up appt, will be thinking about you. Let us know what they say.   

A quick hello to everyone.
Sxx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi there, 
doesn't seem like a lot of activity in this thread anymore  
Any way, just a quick update, 
We saw Mr. R on Friday and he suggested that we should do sperm DNA fragmentation test as expected, which we will book ASAP. I asked why did we not do it before even the first time as in the US it is done routinely specially in cases of MF(I only discovered this recently), he said that in the Uk it is still early days with this test and that's why he does not offer it from the begining...so we asked to know all the possible tests that could eventually be done to mitigate the risk of another miscariage and we also asked to be involved in the decision making process, because we do not want to do one test and then have another IVF and then if it fails try something else...so we decided that on top of the DNA test, next cycle will be with aspirin, heparin and some kind of steroid I can't remember the name...the down side is that we have to wait until the result on the DNA test comes back and then if the fragmentation is high we will have to wait 2 months with DH on treatment of 1 g Vitamin C and 1 g Vitamin E before we test again for fragmentation and only then we can go ahead with another IVF...
Take care everyone
Fady xxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Morning girls 

Fidget is due to wake up any sec so will be another quickie again from me!

fady - glad Mr R is doing the tests - is it worth your dh taking the vit C & E anyway ? i don't know much about it but sure it can't hurt ? We took Marylin Glenville vits on MR R's advice not for any reason just to be of optimum health but i can recommend them - she is linked to the clinic in some way so may be able to advise you if not ask Mr R he takes her vits for his marathons and swaers by them !!  

Katy - hope all is well & the party wasn't too loud for T!!

hayley - Hope you ok hun - have you got to have bloods done again soon ?    for you hun xx

HP - call you in a bit petal - going to attempt to wash my locks before he wakes but not holding out much hope!! Hope your night was a good one xx

Hi to MQ, MBM, scary, summer, lizzy, HP, Egg, lisa & all those i've forgotten xx


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Fadywady,

I'm glad that the appointment went well and that you stuck to your guns and asked all the right questions. Definitely going in after doing some research helps. I suppose that there are so many potential things that might go wrong with IVF that they have to do a cycle first to see the outcome. Although for us as patients the process can be long and very frustrating. When will the DNA test take place?  

I'm feeling very scared today. I haven't been able to leave the house since last Weds as really not well. Nausea and headache so bad. I also started spotting again last night and have been up all night with very bad stomach pains. I phoned the clinic first thing and await a call back. But really don't think its good. I told DP last night that if scan is bad news I really don't think I can go through this again.    

Hope everyone else is doing well?

Sxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Huge        for you Summer xx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Summer, 
Sorry hun ...sorry that you are feeling to down...please keep positive and don't panic about spotting, it can happen and it does not mean much....plus the nausea/ headaches sound more like pregnancy symptoms to me...
Anyway...sending you a massive and will be   that all goes well
Keep me informed
xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Summer - keeping my fingers crossed for you; do update us when you feel able.

FadyWady - good to hear you had a productive follow-up appointment.  I took the Marilyn Glenville supplements for a couple of months prior to starting treatment (the ones called "Fertility Plus for Women").  You can order over the phone, and they usually arrive in 1-2 days.  I think SEFC refer people to her clinic for nutritional advice.  There's also "Fertility Plus for Men" which is a multi-vit / mineral supplement to boost sperm count/quality.  Think it's zinc that's important for men!

Tilly - How are you doing?  Thomas says   to Fidget.  

Hayley - your HCG numbers look really good ... definitely doubling as they should.  Hope the next results are as good.

Thomas really enjoyed the party at the weekend.  I even managed to sit him down and play pass-the-parcel.  Naturally I had to eat the box of Smarties that were inside his layer of paper ... he chewed the paper instead    

Love to all those I've not mentioned, Katy x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Evryone,

Just an update. I hope you are all ok.

Had a phone call today from the clinic for our first appointment with Mr Willcox in the next 3 weeks  ! I have also been told I would not need any further tests which is brilliant  ! I know its only the first appointment, but we have waited well over 18 months to get here, I am   thrilled, excited, scared, u name it now i am getting optimistic. I feel positive, and blessed and I am intending on keeping this up because its the only way.
    
I have given up Mondays, so i am at home and have a long weekend. I have bboked an acupuncture session for this afternoon which i am hoping to keep up until this treatment is finished, so Monday DH and I have acupunture now, and its great!

What happened on your first appointments please? what should i expect and what is expected of me? I know its a long appointment... 2 hours? Just waiting for the forms to come through that we need to take with us. 

If any of you will be down at the clinic on the 05/11 , it will be nice to meet you in person!

Baby dust to all of you... and keep positive!! Its the only way

Take Care


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all,
Mombassaqueen, as we are not with NHS, I am not sure of how your first appointment will be. With us, after I had my Laparoscopy, we had a one our session with Mr. R discussed how all went and where we are and agreed on going ahead with IVF/ ICSI and that's sit, all in all it was 1h or 1hu 30 min and then I booked a nurse appointment just to go through the routine of injections, etc.. and when I had AF, went on the 2nd day and had a scan and started the stimulation etc...

Hi Katy, Good to have you back   Yes, Mr. R also recommended the fertility Plus for men and women and I have already bought this morning 3 months supply for both DH and I. On top of that DH will start Vit E 1g and Vit C 1g for 2 months....

But the most important now is to get the DNA fragmentation test done.....

I also beleive that DH should consult a Urologist/Andrologist (this is a doctor that specializes in the male reproductive organ and fertility). Mr. R is brilliant but he is only looking at DH symptoms which is poor sperm parameters, but in the US and France for example, male get reffered to Urologist to see if the male factor issue can be identified...sometimes completely reversed and sometimes it can even be a symptom for something more serious...so I am going to go ahead and book an appointment with a male specialist!

As much as I am just soo impatient and dying to start another cycle, I am trying to be reasonable and I know that we have to do all investigations necessary before we embark again in the journey just to mitigate all risk factors and put all chances on our side...but it is tough to have to wait...and I feel sometimes sad because although I have a wonderful husband and thanks god we are in good health and our life is good, I am always wishing our life away 

On the bright side, we have to have 7 days of sex then 3 days abstinance before we can do the DNA fragmentation test  , it's not a joke!!!  and am please to say that we had a great weekend in that department....it was like good old days 

Take care all
xxxx


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks FadyWady,

I was told i wont need any more tests because all the necessary tests have already been done nefore i got referred. I had my HyCosy and everything is normal and so are all my blood tests. Hopefully my treatment should not be long, because i think mostly, the thing that delays stuff is the initial tests; the Hep b, HIV and the scans, but all these have been done, so I am ready to go!!!!!!!!!!!. 

I am keeping positive, and hope all of you out there in my shoe are as well. 

Keep keeping


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello everyone so sorry that i haven't been on for a few days but im just so tired all the time. I come in from work eat my dinner, shower and then im in bed by 9pm.
Summer - Sending you huge       hun.

Tilly - Glad you and fidget are doing well.

Katy - Glad Thomas enjoyed the party and you enjoyed the smarties .

Mombasaqueen - Good news that you have your appointment through. Good luck.

Fady - Really pleased that your follow up went well and that you now have a plan of action.

Anyway news from me had another hcg on friday and it had risen to 836 from 333 on weds.

I have my scan booked for the 15th october. I also have a consultant appointment at local hospital on wednesday as i am a complicated case, insulin dependant diabetic with history of prem labour and strep b and also have to have a cervical suture at 14-16 weeks. This sis going to be a very long pregnancy.

Take care
Hayley x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello ladies, 
any one around?
Hayley, how are you doing hun?  
Mombassaqueen, any news about treatment date?
Summer, how are you hun, any news from the clinic? sending you heaps of   and  
All the others, hope you are doing fine
Cheers
X


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Fady - i had me and my DH on the fertility plus vits i think they really helped i had bought them and her book before clinic told me to use them


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks eggsharer


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Sorry i have not been around lately, tired of the commute to London! 

Any way... I hope you are all well...

As i mentioned previously, my appt is booked for 05th November (3 weeks and counting!) and an appt to see the nurse immediately. I have also been given the Nurse who will be my main contact - Marion. I have recently spoken to her and she seemed nice, but what is Mr Wilcox like please? 

I am staying positive but i feel very teary lately especially since the letter came through. I think it has not sunk in properly that it is finally happening. Did you ladies feel very emotional before you started as well, or am I being silly?

Any way, hope you are keeping up the spirit ans have claimed next year your own.. because I HAVE! I am hoping for twins


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Mr Wilcox i lovely he did my EC and ET


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Eggsharer,

How are your little bundles of joy?

Keeping you busy?

On another note, did the EC hurt?


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i was really worried about it (i am a huge baby i faint a lot and get in a panic about stuff like that) but i just came around in another room and did not remember a thing, in fact i was out of it for a while after that too i kept coming too and saying ot Dh how many eggs and he would say 11 then i would drift off and ten minutes later wake up and ask how many eggs again  .  DH watched the whole ET though but i was in la la land somewhere.  I was then worried about ET when there are no drugs   but did not feel a thing   didn't even realise he had done it!


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Mombassaqueen, 
About your teariness, absolutely normal....I was like that for all the time I was waiting for treatment.. I suppose part of it is that fact that finally it sunks in...that you will never be able to conceive you kids naturally...at least that was for me...
Egg collection...I love the drugs they give you woman!!!! I was also worried, but they put me to sleep and was out of it until I woke up in another room, aparently while I was sleeping and the collection was on going, I was asking for more of the drugs  
Embryo transfer, the easiest way to describe it is a pap smear...nothing more, except that I got a bit emotional...because you suddenly realise that you actually putting you embryos back into you tummy and that you will potentially get pregnant....sadly for me it did happen but did not last    but that's anotehr subject....
Good luck and keep us informed how it goes..
P.S: it will be nice to add a signature, so that new comer can catch up on you story  
Cheers
Fady
xxxxx


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry not been on a while, been feeling very rough indeed. Thanks for all your kind wishes and support. I took a couple of days holiday and spent the entire time in bed, not able to lift my head from the pillow. Doc confirmed that I have an ear infection & bad tension headaches (feels more like a migraine to me). Anyway, feeling a little better today, still very stiff, dizzy and nausea. 

All went well with the scan, we have a little bean and even got to see the heartbeat. Very emotional and truly amazing. Can't beleive that little bean is only so small and causing so much pain    


Just heading out for a little walk to get some fresh air so will catch up on the thread later.   
Sxx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Summer - Really pleased that all was ok at your scan and hope that you start to feel better very soon.

Sorry no personals have had a really worrying day. Will post tomorrow.

Hayley x


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Hayley - I hope that everything is OK?

I had a shocking weekend. I was admitted to Hospital via A&E due to the on going pain in my head which the docs suspected might have been a blood clot in my head caused by my medication. I spent the night in hospital under observation and had a CT scan in the morning (had to wear a led jacket to protect the bean and now really scared about the effect this might have had). I'm happy to say that the scan was all clear. However it appears that I've been having continuous episodes of migraines. I was lucky that the consultant on call happened to be a personal friend of Mr Wilcox's and they agreed to reduce my meds. The pain has subsided a tiny amount today. I'm waiting to get an appt with the clinic to discuss my meds going forward. All very scary.

Sxx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello girls, 
Summer, sorry to hear about your weekend. I understand your nervouseness about the scan, but don't worry, the doctors know what they doing and will not put 'bean' in danger   Hope things will go better soon...please keep us informed.
Hayley, I hope everything is fine...your message was a bit worrying...sending you loads of  
Take care
xxxx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Fady - Im ok now hun, just a had a bad day on saturday as i over did it slightly and had lots of pink mucus which was really worrying and had a few episodes where i felt like i was going to faint, it turned into the worst migraine i have ever had. Anyway im now looking forward to my scan on wednesday even though im slightly scared at the same time.

Summer -   poor you. Hope that you manage to sort out your medication soon. They won't have done anything that would harm bean.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Hayley x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Hayley, 
Happy to hear that it is nothing serious  and fingers crossed and loads of   for the scan
Take care hun and let us know hos you go
xxx


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Fadwady, how r you? Thanks for your kind support, I know you are right that they wouldn't deliberate heard my bean, but still worried.    

Hayley - poor you I can completely sympathise with the migraine, hope you are feel better and good luck for your scan.    

Sxx  

P.S Does anyone know if you are supposed to like/ need a special bond with your midwife? I met mine today and have to say wasn't too keen?


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi summer - just a quickie as i'm tying one handed (Fidget is buried in my neck !!). On the mw front luckily mine was really lovely but i didn't always get to see her - when she was delivering & on home visits etc i had different ones some nicer than others!  I think you can request another if you really don't get on but i'd say give it time once you have a few more appts you'll probably get to know each other better - Thing is we've been spoilt by the lovely nurses at the sefc !!    xx

Hayley - what a worry for you hun      for your scan - keep us posted xx

Hi to Katy (& Thomas !) how's nursery ? xx

Egg - are those boys having you at it ?!! I know mine is - how do you do it with 2 ?!! xx

Right off to try & put him in bed 

Tilly xx


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Tilly & Fidget - hope you r both well?
Thanks for the advice, I will give it a bit more time. Yes you are so right the SEFC nurses are lovely.
Sxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening ladies, 

Summer - what a terrible scare you've had.  I'm sure that the lead jacket will have protected little bean when you had the CT scan ... try not to worry.  Migraine is bad enough, but you must be relieved that it's nothing more serious.

Hayley - I'd agree with Tilly about the midwife.  Take a bit of time to get to know her, but if it really doesn't work then talk to your GP about changing.  I don't know what the arrangements are where you live, but here in Tunbridge Wells the community midwives tend to do ante-natal check-ups and home deliveries, but don't usually work in hospital (unless they're short-staffed).  Therefore I didn't meet any of the m/w at the "sharp end" until I got to the delivery suite.

FadyWady - How are you getting on?  Glad that you've got the next batch of tests to focus on.  Are you having a holiday before your next cycle?  Hope you and DH can find some time to recharge your batteries.

Tilly - Thomas says "hi" to fidget    Is the breast-feeding getting any easier?  I for one never realised how difficult it was, but if you're determined you will get there.  I was quite sad when I stopped (although now Tom has teeth I think I'm glad I've stopped   )

Hello to mombasaqueen, made-by-m, eggsharer and everyone else.

Tom's nursery sessions haven't been a great success so far.  On Friday he cried as soon as we walked in, and I had to stay with him for 15 minutes to calm him down.  Then I cried on the way home as I was so upset at making him upset    I collected him after lunch and things weren't as bad as I feared.  He cried a couple of times but was mainly OK.  They promised it will get better ... just needs a bit more time to adjust.  This week he goes on Wednesday and Friday, so hopefully the two sessions close together will help.

Katy x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Katy, 
Good to hear from you, little Tom is just so used to his lovely mom, he does not want to give up the attention   I am sure that like all kids (I am not a mom but have two half-sisters 17 and 20 yeards younger than me   whom I have looked after a lot) he will get used to the nursury and will be asking to go  
As per me, I am doing better most of the time, we had the sperm DNA fragmentation on Saturday and spent a lovely day in London and tomorrow we will se an Andrologist (Urologist specialising in male fertility issues), I had a chat with the consultant...very nice and he says that we might not be able to do much to improve the issues apart from taking vits and the usual no alcohool etc, but at least we will discard any possibilities of things that could be avoided or treated.
Dh and I have booked few different holidays to kind of unwind and have some couple quality time, we will be going to Budapest/Hungary from the 22 to 26/10 then we will go to Rabat/Morocco from 11 to 17/12 and then to Puerto Banus/ Spain from 26/12 to 1/01, so few breaks to look forward to.

We are also looking at the possibility of treatment in other places, and by that I mean outside UK, as the british approach seems to be very minimalistic to tests before Tx and I am just not happy with that, as I am more used to the French approach (my previous consultant in France gave me sooo much test to do before we were to start any treatment!never did all, as was not necessary here in UK)...I am looking at some top clinics in Europe using new techniques for male infertility (have you heard IMSI or PICSI instead of ICSI?) new techniques not yet used in the UK...very promising....that's said, I have no concreate plans for the moment...have to wait for DH DNA fragmentation results and what the andrologist has to say first...
All the other ladies, hope you have a good day
Take care
Fady
xxxx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi ladies, 
a quick one!
Hayley and Summer, sending you loads on   and  
Katy and Tilly, hope you are both fine
quick news;
Went to see the Andrologist today, he found that DH has a varicose vein although not too bad, he also asked us to do hormonal blood test, a sperm Aneuploidy (has to do with chromosoms, have not yet research it!) and I insisted on testicular scan to have a clearer picture sort to say ...we will take it from there....

Take care all

Fady


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi girls its only a quick post from me as im in shock. Had scan this afternoon and saw 2 little flickering heartbeats, so its twins again. Im very pleased but obviously extremely scared at the same time.

Hope everyone is ok.

Hayley x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

OMG Hayley.








I am so so pleased for you  

You must be over the moon

Take care

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hayley what fabulous news hun many congratulations to you xxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations Hayley. Thats fab news.

Hope everyone else is well.

Lisa
x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

congrats Hayley, i had a feeling it was twins with how you have been feeling etc etc
many congrats and i am sure all will be well this time. how excting!!!!!!!!!!!! you must be thrilled, can understand that you are scared too but i have a good feeling about this (KatyH knows all about my good feelings when she was pg with thomas!)

anyhow hi to everyone else

Lizzy
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

OMG Hayley, this is fantastic news   Take care and will be sending heaps of   and thoughts your way....
This time is your time to be a momy   
Lots of love
Fady
xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hayley, CONGRATULATIONS!!!  

Hope you're recovering from the shock and taking things easy.  I'll definitely vouch for lizzylou's intuition ... she predicted my treatment would work before I got my BFP; predicted it would be a singleton before first scan and (I think) said it would be a boy!    

Hi to everyone else.  Must dash as I'm trying to get jobs done while Thomas is asleep ... 

Katy x


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS HAYLEY....THAT IS AMAZING NEWS...CLEVER OLD YOU!!

LOTS OF LOVE HONEYPOT AND EMILIE
XXX


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Hayley,

That is excellent news, I have followed your story for a while and am so pleased for you!!!  This will be your time.

I am having a Caesarean on 27/10 at 37 weeks, had a vaginal birth with my son 5 years ago, so am a bit nervous.

Never give up any of you, there is always a way.

Love Sarah
xxxxxx


----------



## LoupyLou (Oct 17, 2008)

HI All 

I am also attending the SEFC have just been signed off for IVF and was wondering how all of you were finding the treatment.  I am with Mr Rimmington at SEFC and Mark at NHS Hospital in Maidstone, as also on the weight list for IVF on NHS.

It would be great to find out what your experiences are.

Thanks
Louisa


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks to all for the pm's.  DH sperm retrieval went well and we collected 5 eggs yesterday, 4 were mature.  However Rachel has just let us know we have no viable embryos.  To say we are devastated isn't enough   .  I just feel like my chest is being crushed and I can't breathe.


Wish they had a do 5 get one icsi free. We are seeing Michael on tuesday.  If he says give up we give up. If he says keep trying we sell a kidney what else can we do.


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Maybe i'm so sorry hun this has bought tears to my eyes petal i really feel for you     

sending you lots of    

xx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

maybe really sorry hun   have you thought about donor rather than potentially giving up? don't know what to say, life is cruel sometimes


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks.
As far as we know we only have male factor IF. Although a slow responder my eegs have been in question before. I guess they maybe now.  I think we will just have to wait to see what Michael says.

Added stress my boss told me before I went off she is pg.  She wanted me to hear it first I am pleased for her, but she is announcing to all on wed.  Now that we aren't having a transfer I am due back at work next week.  I am soooo tired of pretending that I am ok and it doesn't matter.

Sorry if it sounds like a self pity party but it's really not fair.  Oh yes and she wasn't even trying.


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

oh maybe     why don't you get signed off for the week so you don't have to face all that.  When you talk to Mr R ask about any other tests which might give some explanations although your money might be better spent on a donor cycle, i know a friend on my cycle buddies who gave up on her own eggs and just did it in reprofit (chezch) and its about the same as a funded cycle here plus you get a holls and its anonymous with young donors so good odds.  Not that i am trying to sell that to you and i know going down that route has all sorts of emotional bits to get out the way first but just saying it doesn't have to be the end of the road and if you are gonna sell a kidney (joking obviously) then it might offer higher odds for your money .  LIfe is so unfair sometimes, a good friend just got a BFN, she has had lots of goes and it was her last go...its just not fair    if only i had a majic wand


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Maybe - Im so sorry hun life is just so unfair. Sending you and DH huge         .

Hello to everyone else sorry i cant do personals at the moment but i just feel so sick all the time and so tired and just cant concentrate. I think the shock is slowly sinking in and im just praying that i wil be a twin mummy this time.

Thanks for all your lovely messages of support, it means so much to me.

Hayley x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Ooohhh Maybe....  I am so sorry hun
Take time to mourn and get over the way you feel...and then you probably can more calmly review your options  
I do agree with egg sharer, there are other options out there, so keep your eyes peeled...I am myself looking toward other options in Europe....
Take care
Fady


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Sorry to gatecrash girls! Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to Hayley! Well done   I'm so pleased for you. 

Take care 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Maybe,

I know you must be feeling so sad right now...  

There are other ways though if you are prepared to explore that side, I know people who have cycled in Spain with both donor eggs and sperm and it has worked, it just depends how far you are willing to go.

SEFC is a fantastic clinic, I did 2 cycles at ARGC which were horrendous and didn't work for me.  I did meet people at ARGC whom I am still in contact with now and loads of them end up in Spain.

Just keep an open mind about it all.  My son who is now 5 came from IVF they retrieved 16 eggs and only 4 fertilised (I was gutted at that result) but he was one of them.

Look after yourself I have cried many a tear on this journey, life can be so hard.

Love Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I guess we just need to see what tomorrow  brings.  We will try and stay  .  I'm afraid a doner isn't an option DH doesn't want to continue if not our eggs and sperm


Congrats hayley I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Many Congratulations Hayley! That is indeed good news! 

I am sorry i haven't been here for a while... very busy and hectic life at the moment, but here i am.

I am sorry ..Maybe. I hope you find a positive strength and answer as you search for your dream. This is something i also crave and dream of - being a mummy, so i understand how you must feel

Hello to every else - I hope you are all well and keeping positive

Well, I am almost there now. I am due to see Mr Wilcox on the 05th November so I am getting anxious because one just never knows but also I am dreading the jabs. I have never been a fan of needles and that will be my biggest nightmare!! Still get a bit moody... i feel like is cruel... and maybe now it is sinking in that this (IVF) is our only way and it hurts, but i am staying positive at the same time.

Well.. take care now... and see you back here soon...

xx Naomie


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello all,

Fadywady - looks like you have had a rough time and glad that you and DH have some holiday booked to spend some time together. All the tests and next steps must be very daunting but looks like you are doing your research and make sure that you have the treatment where ever it is best for you. 

Maybe - I'm really sorry about your news. Try and take some time off rather then rushing back to work. Work can wait. 

Hayley - hope you are feeling OK? I've just the one on board and the little bean is making me sick as a dog so I feel for you. 

I had another bad migraine start of the week and Mr R has taken me off the Progynova two weeks early as we think that's the cause. Feel a bit better although morning, afternoon and evening sickness has really taken a hold. Very embarrassing threw up outside Hoopers in TW yesterday......was so embarrassed.       

Katy, Tilly & Eggsharer -  hope you all OK?

Hug to all I've missed.    

Sxx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All,

I haven't  discussed this with DH but can anyone tell me how egg share works?.  Does SEFC try and match you with a doner who is similar to you.  Do you know how long the waitlist is?.  Do the SEFC have an info pack?.  Any inisght at all will be greatfully received.


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Maybe - i can't help hun but why don't you PM eggsharer - she is very knowledgable on the subject and i'm sure she would be only too pleased to give you any info - it may take a while for a response though coz she's got her hands full but she's usually on everyday. If i 'see' her on our mummies thread i'll get her to come and look at your post xx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

ohh it's a bit chilly this morning!!

Hi - I'm back.
Had a great holiday and then went to see my parents, then came back to TWells only to start to move house again.  And I have been very busy with www.madebym.co.uk - everyone must be buying for xmas.  BTW if you want to buy anything let me know via a PM and I'll sort out a discount for you!

I have been keeping up with everyone though and saying big   along the way.  I am so sorry for all the disappointments.  We just need to stick with it and hopefully everything will work out.

And then there has been some great news too, which makes me think it is all worth it.  

I am on day 8 of max dose Menopur and my scan yesterday showed 5 follicles which is about normal for me.  I am a slow developer and end up having about 13 days of injections to get 9 eggs.  But I keep telling myself it's quality not quantity!!  Amazingly I have felt ok up until this morning - but feeling a bit icky is the least of my worries.  My regular Doc has prescribed a beta-blocker to help with my panic attacks (which I have been having for 2 yrs now).  I am going to check with SEFC that I am ok to take them as I have not even being having paracetamol and obviously no caffeine.  But my Doc said it will help to relax me and inturn could aid getting pregnant.  

Can anyone recommend an acupuncturist in T Wells?  
And a dentist?  Has anyone been pregnant and had dental work?  I am so scared of adding anything alien to my body that I have been putting off a visit for a while now and I just know I need to go.

I hope generally everyone is feeling ok and taking good care of themselves.

Bye
M
x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello ladies, 
Just back from Budapest...and what an end to my break !!!! but I will get to that later...
First, some personals;
Maybe, how are you hun? hopefully you are starting to sort out through your emotions...  I have no idea about eggsharing, as I am turning 35 in December, so was never going to be an option
Mombasaqueen, getting close to the start of your tx, wishing you the best of luck
Summer 08, sorry hun for how you feel, hopefully you headaches will stop  
Made-by-m, welcome back   glad to hear you had a good break and congrats on the new house...I hope this time will be the one for you
Katy, Tilly, eggsharer and Sarahsm, hope you are all doing well..
As per me, I am absolutely and utterly under a fantastic shock...my AF was due 20/10 and never came, so after we returned from our break yesterday DH suggested I should do a test, as for me I was sure that I am late just because my body is still under the effect of the tx and the miscarriage....guess what!!!! I got a  , was not at all expecting it specially with DH very poor sperm results and me just coming out of an IVF and a miscarriage!!!! Obviously we are over the moon, I can't even describe how I feel ...specially because we were told that there is no way we will conceive naturally....At the same time I am very nervous and very conscious that it is very early days and it could end up in a miscarriage...please add me in your  
I wanted to share this with you, and say I have never believed in miracles, but this is one....
Take care
Fady


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

OMG FadyWady!!! The power of a good holiday!!! Take great care of yourself and we'll all be  for you that this is your time. Makes me think that perhaps DH & I should try a bit harder  ... you're an inspiration to us all.

Welcome back, made-by-m. It's definitely quality not quantity, so keep those follicles growing nice and slowly. I responded more slowly with my successful cycle and didn't produce as many eggs as before. I haven't used an acupuncturist myself but I know that a number of people from SEFC have seen Renate Blacker who works at a clinic in Sevenoaks. This is their website: http://www.springbankclinic.co.uk I know she specialises in treating people who are going through IVF treatment but can't say any more than that.

Maybe, Summer, Naomie and Tilly - sending you all a big 

Well my big news is that I go back to work tomorrow. I still can't quite get my head round it, but I'm sure I'll manage somehow. Thomas has been a little more settled at his last couple of nursery sessions, so we're keeping our fingers crossed he'll be OK for three whole days on the run. DH is doing the nursery run for the first couple of days, so all I need to do is get to and from work. I'll be doing it all on Friday though!

Hi to those that I've missed, Katy x

/links


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi FadyWady,

I am  ing and sending you loads of  . Have faith! I will not say much until later on... but you are in my prayers.

Katy- Thank you. I am getting a bit soppy now. We drove down to the clinic on Saturday just to get an idea of how long it will take us from sittingbourne - 1hrs 10mins. But when we got there i could not get out of the car. I got so stupid and emotional i just sat in the car and gazed at the building. DH was very understanding and he just sat there with me. It is FINALLY happening and its not yet registered in my system. 

What actually happens when you go for your first consultation? I am so anxious! Just scared of the whole thing! Why is nature so CRUEL sometimes?

Well... Take care and aplogies for not doing personals... better go before they catch me here..

Stay   and blessed all of you...

xxNaomie


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Just a quickie - again !! Not sure where the days go !!! Fidget is growing at such a rate - he's 12lb12oz    I just seem to do nothing but feed him!! 

MbM - hello again good that you are back. I have been going to Jimmy at the wellspring Clinic in t.w for years - he's lovely and also specialises in IVF patients. He is very flexible too. 

Katy - oh my must be weird going back to work - good luck and hope friday is not too stressful xx Thanks for you Bfeeding advice BtW i'm so glad i didn't throw in the towel and kept at it - i find it so rewarding when he gets weighed and he has put on weight makes it all the mastitis, sore nips & frantic expressing worth while!!   

Fady - Congratulations! Hope its all stress free form here on in for you.  

MQ - try not to worry about the first consultation - everyone is lovely at the clinic. They just run through the procedure and show you how to inject etc.

ttfn 

xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

fadywady thats amazing news so soso pleased for you!!!

it may be a strange thing to say and i really hope you are not offended by this but are you sure that the pg is not a result of the tx, a friend of mine just had a m/c with IVF and then thye realised that she was originally pg with twins but had just m/c one!! Its just a thought!!!

anyhow the wheres a whyfors just dont matter its a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOORAH!!!!!

hi to all else, not on for lomg as we have all had the vomiting bug here and in need of an early night

love to all

lizzy
xxxxxx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 
Thanks so much for your congratulations and good wishes  
Katy, wishing you luck in your 1st day back to work  
LizzyLou, of course I am not offended...to be honest, I wish that was the case because then I will be 10 weeks pregnant and a little bit out of the scary high miscarriage zone...but that is not the case. When I started bleeding after IVF, I went back to the clinic and the did a blood test and confirmed that I had an early miscarriage and that my hormone levels were not tible with a life pregnancy. I also did a urine test home and it came up negative.
Like you say, I don't care about the where about of the pregnancy all what counts is that I am and I am   that this one will stay with me   
Of course I am so worried about any cramp of twintch I feel...driving myself bananas  
I called the clinic yesterday and left a message, they called me back and they are so pleased and excited, they asked me to come in for blood tests and scans with them, so will have some blood works next week and scan the week after.
xxxx
Fady


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone.

Just a quick one..

Fantastic news FadyWady.  What a superb surprise for you. Got everything crossed for you.

Katy - Good Luck with work.

Best wishes to everyone else.

We are off on holiday on Saturday and can't wait for a week in the sun. Thinking we may go back to the clinic after Xmas.  Want to lose a bit more weight (1.5 stones gone so far  ) and enjoy Xmas first.

Lisa
x


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hiya

Fadywady - brilliant news.  Try not to worry about the twinges (easier said than done).  You have to think that it's all those extra hormones and stuff moving around making everything nice and strong for your ickle bambini.  Maybe it's more than 1 !!!  Hope all is well when you have your bloods and scan.  What day are you actually in TW?

Katy H - good luck today.  Hope you settle into your new routine quickly.

Tilly - and what a beautiful boy he is.  So pleased that you are happy and getting joy from the knowledge that you are doing everything possible for your little man!

Lizzylou - has the bug done it's rounds yet?  

MombasaQueen - try not to worry.  As Tilly says they will talk you through the process, show you how to do injections etc.  I took a pen and paper and wrote some notes, but that's just me.  You are bound to be nervous.  Remember inside that Georgian (I think) house may lie the answer to your dreams, so take a deep breath and step inside knowing that this is the start of a new adventure!  

Hi to Summer, Eggsharer, Maybe and anyone else I've missed.

Got my 2nd scan at 12.30pm today.  Fingers crossed.  I would like 10 follicles please!!

M
x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Girls, I am feeling sooo tired!!! is this normal??...I even had a sleep in the afternoon   and I am not really able to do much the whole day....I don't even have enough motivation to cook dinner....Ooooh my god, I feel like an alien!!!!

Made-by-m; I will be in TW next Monday 3/11
xxxx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

OMG Fady I have just read your news im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you hun. Fantastic news has it started to sink in yet  . The tiredness is completely normal as well i have been in bed no later that 9pm in the last 4 weeks and if possible i try and grab a quick nap in the afternoon.

Made-by-m - How did your scan go yesterday?

Lisa - Have a lovely holiday. Where are you off to?

Katy - Hope your first day back went ok.

Tilly - Your pic of fidget is gorgeous. Hes doing really welll putting on weight.

Lizzy - I hope you are all feeling better now.

Mombasa - Not too much longer now until your appointment. I found it really helpful to sit down and write a liust of all the things that i wanted to ask as you do tend to forget when you get into the consultation. Good luck.

Summer - hope you start to feel better soon. Whens your next scan?

Hi to eggsharer hope you and the boys are all ok.

Well not alot going on here i had another scan yesterday and all is good, they actually look like babies now one of them had a little wiggle when they were scanning and the other moved its arm at us. I think im going to have a whole photo album by the time they are born as i already have 10 scan piccies of them   .

Take care everyone

Hayley xxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

oh fady sorry i am a bit behind on the news   wow a natural BFP i am soooooo happy for you!  i too was tired this time around and the doc actually signed me off i was so zonked    sleep, when you sleep the baby grows so don't overdo things if your body says sleep then listen to it   get DH running about after you   or hire a cleaner you will want one once you have the bubs anyway  

hi to everyone else


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks Hayley and eggsharer...I really appreciate your good wishes...I must admit I have never been so sleepy in my whole life..and on top of it have no motivation to move a fingerv  but I am taking it very easy, specially because it is still very early days and I am worried stiff about miscarriages 
I keep over analyzing anything I feel....
Eggsharer, how are the boys doing?
xxxx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone.

It's gone a bit quiet on the message board so I hope all is ok.

I had the egg collection on Friday.  We got 5 eggs which I wasn't too happy about when I was first told, but that was perhaps the 2 doses of anaesthetic I had.  Anyway 4 were mature and 3 worked.

As of Monday I am PUPO with 2 on board!!  I feel ok this time, quite calm, even though I am on a bigger dose of progesterone.  Test date is 16th Nov so fingers crossed.

Sorry that there are no personals today.

Look forward to hearing everyone's news.

M
x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

good luck for monday            

yes it is a bit quiet, we have been the house of vomit and a few other health probs (will explain another time long story) but it seems quiet overall on this site at the mo

hope all is well with everyone
lizzy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Fabulous news MbM - i only ever got 4 eggs so you're not alone but as the age old saying goes quality not quantity - Fidget is proof of that ! Glad you are feeling calm - bury yourself in all those christmas orders to take your mind off the dreaded 2ww & it'll whizz by     

Hi lizzy - we're poorly too - bad colds, croup, laringitus, reflux, first jabs - all seems to come at once doesn't it! 

hi to all xx

ooh while remember Katy - did you take T to swimming lessons ? if so can you recommend anywhere in the area ? xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been on here for a few days ... still getting used to work. Once I'm at work it's fine and I really get involved with stuff. Then I have to flick the switch back to being Mummy again! I love the work, but it is a bit weird switching between the two. I managed the full nursery/train/work thing yesterday ... although I'm so lucky that DH is around a fair bit so today he did both drop-off and collection and I just went to work.

Tilly - Thomas has been to swimming and he absolutely loves it. There are plenty of classes around; the one we went to was http://www.aquability.net They use the hydrotherapy pool at Seven Springs (nursing home) on Pembury Road and classes are on Tuesday mornings and Thursday afternoons. I should add that these classes involve the babies going under water from pretty much the first session, even when they're tiny. I don't believe this does any harm - Thomas has always been fine with it - but some parents don't like this approach. They also do a class at a private school in Sevenoaks on Saturday afternoons if that's easier. If you want more info then do pm me.

Lizzylou - sorry to hear about the house of vomit: sounds really hard work. Hope the girls are getting over their bugs now.

FadyWady & Hayley - the tiredness is completely normal. I felt like a zombie until 11-12 weeks then suddenly I got loads more energy. Just follow what your body is telling you and get DH to do as much as humanly possible. I seem to recall we had rather more takeaways than normal during those weeks as (a) I was too tired to cook supper and (b) cooking smells made me feel sick ... but food put in front of me ready to eat was fine!

made-by-m - well done for being PUPO! Take it as easy as you can and sending you lots of    that this time is your time.

By the way, if anyone is up for meeting for a coffee or tea in TW then I'm around on Mondays & Tuesdays. It was lovely to meet Tilly and made-by-m last time, so if you're able to get out then it would be great to catch up. (And I'd really LOVE to meet fidget!!!)

Katy x

/links


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Katy i'll have alook at the link and pm you if i need anymore info i want the lessons where they go under early so thats great Thanks xx Glad work is good.
As soon as we're better from our colds we'd love to meet - Fidget seems to have lots of girls as friends but not many boys so i'm counting on Thomas to teach him some boy stuff !! xx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Some fantastic news on the board.  Fady Wady I am thrilled for you, little miracles do happen.

Made-by-me    .

Hubby and I have decided we won't even consider cycling until Feb/March.  He has totally ruled out an egg doner which I am fine with, he knows his limits and I don't want to push him past them.  So we may give it one more try on a clomid cycle and see how my eggs are.  Till then I am going to try and not think of this and see how life it without ttc being the centre.

So until Feb or Mar good luck everybody,  I will keep my fingers crossed you all get your tiny miracles.

Love maybe


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Maybe

Hope you can try and enjoy the winter and relax, and then come the spring we will hear from you again.

Thinking of you.  

Hi to everyone - the weekend is nearly here!

M
x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thought i'd come and update you all.
The consultation went well... Mr Wilcox was really good, easy to talk to and quite funny! SO was Marion who will be contact from now on. I star downregging with my December cycle, but unfortunately the dates run right through Christmas so i shall downreg up until 09th January and satrt stimming then... EC is anticipated for week beginiing the 26/01/09! Not long now!

I am so relaxed at the minute. Just thinking positive. I have a few sessions of accupunture booked and it does help me relax

Soryy cant do personals this eveing... but i hope you are all well..

XXNaomie


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello girls,
Just a quick update:
Had my scan yesterday and ohhh my god, it was amazing! we saw a strong little heart beat and everything else seems to be perfect...the scan nurse said it looks like a very healthy pregnancy...I am so happy, I weep everytime I think about it and DH is just litterally sitting on top of a cloud somewhere on top of the world  
Any way, I will continue   and hoping for the best...but it is just starting to sink in ....
Got to run, as DH is impatient waiting to go out ...
Lots of   to all
Fady


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

So pleased for you fady wady, i have just read your sig and it really is a little miracle isn't it!!!
To read about it will give many others hope! 

take good care of yourself thinking of you

hope everyone else is well, how is Hayley doing?

Katy i would love to meet up sometime and meet thomas, we were planning on it a while bakc but never got round to it, would be lovely to see you again, do you ever hear from any of the other girls??

love to anyone that i have missed (i have always been awful and personals....how rude  ) does not mean to say that you are not in my thoughts!! xxxx 

lizzy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello everyone...

If Katy, Lizzy and anyone else are planning to meet up, please can I come too?

Like Katy, Monday or Tuesday would be best for me, as my older one is in nursery those days and I only have to worry about one little terrorist to take out!!

Please can any natural BFP magic rub off on me?  What chair do I need to sit on?  No more ICSIs for us, but I am pining like mad for another baby....

Best wishes to everyone.....

Dobby


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Well I'm back from spending time at my Mums' what a grt time I had. First some big news, DP asked me to marry him and of course I shouted YES. So next year we will have a baby and a wedding. Yippeee.
Secondly, had our 12th week scan today and our little bean is no longer little. It wriggled and jumped about all over the place. Was over joyed to see the little one. Migraines have finally gone as stopped the awful progynova but still throwing up every morning as soon as I get out of bed.

My goodness FadyWady I am totally over come by your news. Well done girl, well and DP obviously. You must be over the moon and so you should be.

Dobby - sending you some fairy dust.    

Katy - hows work and Thomas?

Tilly - hows fidget?

I would love to meet up with you all, Monday's are good for me as work from home, so please please let me know when you plan to meet up.

Lisa, Hayley, made-by-m, eggshare, lizzy, Mombasaqueen - hi to you all and anyone else I have missed.

Love Sxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies hope you don't mind me joining in.This is my first post so thought I would start with talking to others having treatment at SEFC.  I am on my 2nd round of IUI ,with the delightful Mr Rimmington ,and have to wait until 25th to do my test.Boy it's a loooong wait.I had the IUI on 7th with 3 big follies (2.2+) and 2 smaller ones(1.4) plus around 9.8 million little swimmers all washed,spun and ready to run.Mr.R always tells you to go home and have lots of  but I had a housefull of guests staying the weekend for my DD 2nd Birthday so we had to have a quicky before they all arrived and later ended up escaping to the garage    Being the only sober one I was completly paranoid but no-one even noticed we had gone 
As yet I havent had any symptoms,slight tummy discomfort today.Last time I had cramps pretty much every day so maybe it's a good sign.Ah well only 12 days to go.
XXX


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Not much to report and cant do personals... but just thought i'd come on here and see evryone is doing. I hope you are all well... those in 2ww -   for you. Those in my shoe waiting for the DDAY - Keep staying    and those in sorrow... my thoughts are with you too. It is a rollercoaster but thanks to this site some of us have found courage

Take Care
XXNaomie


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just to let you know after my 2WW it didn't work.  I think I am numb...

We aren't able to do a cycle now as my DH is not around much and I would rather him be here.
So we will be starting again mid January.  I think that will make a few of us?

In the meantime all the best to those who have been blessed and   to everyone else.

Also I would be on for meeting up (and I can do anyday really).

Bye for now
M
x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

M - So sorry to read your news.  Take care of yourself and DH ... I think you're very wise to wait for a bit until next time.  You definitely need all the support you can get, and I know I couldn't contemplate it without DH being around.  Perhaps we'll be cycling together next time; we hope to have another go (fresh cycle) early in the new year.

Summer -   Fantastic news that you're getting married.

Poppykit10 - welcome to the thread.  Will keep everything crossed for you on your 2WW.

Things here are fine.  We've just had Tom's birthday this weekend so lots of celebrations, cake and presents!  I got a bit emotional over some of it.  On Friday DH and I were reminiscing about "this time last year" etc ... I can still remember what happened at various points during the day   When we had godparents round on Saturday then family on Sunday I got really tearful when everyone sang "happy birthday" to him ... even one year on I can barely believe how blessed we are.

Today Tom had his next injections; he was very good, although his temperature is a bit higher than normal.  Calpol at bedtime and should be OK tomorrow.  We've also had 5 of our 7 NCT babies together this afternoon.  Unfortunately one has tonsillitus and one has a flooded kitchen, so once again our hopes were dashed at getting all 7 together (have never managed this in a year!!!)  It really gets mad now they're all crawling everywhere ... and in one case walking!  It was so easy when they just used to lay on their playmats  

Anyway I'd better finish clearing the wreckage from this afternoon, so will wish you all a good evening.

Katy xx

PS: as to meeting up, what would people like to do?  We could meet for tea in a cafe etc one afternoon; Tom can usually last about 40 minutes sitting in a highchair before he gets bored and grumpy!  Or we could go to soft play somewhere.  I'll phone the one on the industrial estate to see whether they charge for those with little babies - wouldn't be fair to make Tilly pay admission when Fidget is too small to join in!


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

MBM -     to you hun. Like katy said best to wait until dh is about - i did one of my cycles last year with dh away for most of it (obviously not the 'crucial' bit   ) and it was horrid so bring on the new year ! 

   Tom !! Meet up sounds good either tea or soft play if i time it right i can just about manage to demolish tea & cake !! The soft play places are good too went to one last week they send Fidget to sleep - perfect so i can have a quick go down the slide    !!

Welcome Poppy xx

Huge congrats to Summer xx

Think i've cracked the bedtime routine - Fidgets all snuggled up in bed and i'm on the sofa having a glass of champagne   It was dh's b'day yesterday and we've got some left over  

Hi to everyone else
x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Many More Birthday Wishes for Tom! I can imagine just how you felt Katy. It must have been so touching and Yes, that Birthday was meant to remind you just how lucky and blessed you are... and You are! I wish you all the happiness with him

M - So sorry! I dont know what to say really. I cant imagine what you are thinking... but have hope and faith. God will see you through this. sending you lots of   your way. I also start tx December/ January , so there'll be a lot of us. Take care of yourself

Poppykit10 - Welcome! Hope you find the comfort i have done joining this site and Good luck with the 2ww

Hello Tily i hope you are well.

Hi to everyone else i have missed. As i am not starting until later on in the year... i wish you all the very best with your tx and hopefully i will come back when i start.... In the meantime i will be on the other fairy log. Take Care all..

xxNaomie


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

where is everyone


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm here Lizzy just had my hands full with Fidget although feel a bit of a fraud saying that when you've got two - hats off to you !!!

All good with us just trying to get the reflux under control which has been a bit trying   also Fidget has decided he really doesn't like sleep - much prefers being awake   So i've committed the ultimate sin and have him in bed with us for part of the night   only way we can all get some decent sleep and he seems much happier as a result  

How is everyone else ?? xx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm here too!

Only, cannot understand why I don't get all the message alerts because I missed all the Tom's b'day message, so a very happy belated birthday!

Hope everyone is getting prepared for Xmas.  We are away from 23rd Dec to 6th Jan in Italy for some skiing and as I am not "with child or injecting and trying" I will be doing a bit this time which I am looking forward too.

What's everyone else up to?

Please can I come to the soft play date - I don't mind if I have to pay for me and imaginary babe.  I am going to Buxton on Tuesday for 7 days as my mum has just come out of hospital after a hysterectomy and needs looking after!  So if I miss out I look forward to seeing people in the New Year.

Looking forward to hearing everyone's news.

M
x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I'm here too. Been really busy but it's not excuse for not posting really  

Hope everyone is well?

Will post more soon. I have a consultation with Mr R tomorrow as a follow up to our last treatment and to decide what to do next. Only just got AF after last treatment cycle (75days  )

Cheerio

Lisa
x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi  

Can I join this thread?  I'm new on here and am finding this site really confusing!

I'm having treatment at SEFC at the moment - well I've had my first attempt at IUI last week, so am 5 days into the 18 day wait!  I'm finding it quite hard already - so thought it would help to chat to you guys!  A bit of history - I'm 26 and dp is 30, we have been trying for about 3 years with no luck.  We've had all the standard tests done and nothing came up apart from my ovaries are polycystic, however, I am ovulating normally so not really a problem.  We were referred to Chaucer but after a very annoying wait, they told us that they couldn't fit us in!  So we were referred to SEFC, which I'm really pleased about cos I think it's great and the consultants are really nice!

Anway, I seem to have developed a bit of a cough today and feel abt run down  - not sure if it's a cold coming or side effects of the pregnyl or pregnancy!  I'm just hoping that evrything is a good sign at the mo!  

Good luck to all whatever stage u r at XXX


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Luci - Welcome to the thread! I was also referred to the Chaucer but they could not fit me in. I am glad they sent me to SEFC! I met Mr Wilcox last month and I start popping the pill this weekend if    comes when she is expected.  I am sure you will find comfort here like I have. Good luck... I hope it's all good news....

  to everyone else.. Not much to report aprt from I am starting Microgynon this weekend. Many  to everyone... let's hope we hear news of   s here soon! Good luck to all in the  

 xxNaomie


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi hun

Thanks for welcoming me!  Yeh, I'm really glad I ended up at SEFC too - Mr Rimington is hilarious - he was making me laugh while I was being inseminated !  Plus, they say that their rates of IUI success are double the average!  Which is excellent.  What treatment are u having?  What's the Microgynon for?  Sorry, I'm relatively new to all this  .

I felt really ill yesterday morning - dizzy and hot - was hoping that this was a good sign, but as the day went on it became clear that I had some knid of bug, was awake most of the night with a really bad fever and couldn't go in to work today.  I can't eat anything, am achey, have a headache and a really painful chest when I cough  .  Thinking it's some kind of flu bug, and am really worried that if I am pregnant  (would only be 6 days), then it will harm th baby!  Didn't want to take anything either just incase, but in the end Iwas in so much pain I had to take 2 paracetomol.

Hope your af arrives soon so that you can get started! XXX


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Good Morning Luci - I hope you feel much better today. Just got into to work myself. I leave Sittingbourne at 5.40 and get to Westminster for 7.30am. I hope it's nothing serious. Take your time... and take it easy considering the situation you are in... but don't stress yourself thinking all the ''what ifs''.  lots      coming your way... get well soon... the little one needs you to be better and strong so she/he can snuggle up properly!  

When i was referred to the Chaucer from Medway by Dr Houghton, they were all sweet at the Chaucer and then I didn't hear from them. I spoke to someone so RUDE only to find that a letter WAS sent to me about they could not fit us in but I worried me they did not contact me to find out if i had decided on what to do... the letter NEVER got to me so i was sitting waiting for an appointment!   WHen i first rang the SEFC an evening staff answered the phone and just said '' are you from NHS? Well we don't see NHS pts here... I cried my eyes out.   Phoned Chaucer back only to be told they DO see pts that have been sent from the Chaucer because it is an agreement they have!   I thought '' Will we ever be seen and get the help we need? Ruth the manager at SEFC then called me and said i was given the wrong information... and i should be sent an appt very soon... all in all.. it turned out ok.. but bloddy hell! it was everybody passing ball! 

When i met Mr Wilcox ( he was so lovely!) he thought we will be better off having ICSI because it will give DH's little swimmers a better chance . The Microgynon 30 is just like the Buseriline that some women are put on only that I will be started on the pill and then straight on to stimming which i think is great! I am only concerned about the weight issue. Everyone i know who has been on the Microgynon put on weight while on it... so I am going to be really good and combine a good dietary intake with my medication. I start taking the pill with this month's cycle until the 09th January when i will stop. Bleed for 4 days and then...

I am booked for the 14th to have my first scan then hopefully i start stimming then ( depending on the linning).


Take care and take it easy  my  ers are with you and your little one (s)

xxNaomie


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey mambasqueen - wow that's a long journey to work!  Hope you find it ok when you are on the meds.  

Yep, I had the same problems with Chaucer!  They just left me waiting for months after being referred, in the end I called them and they said I would get an appt soon, a few days later I recieved a letter saying I had to change hospital!  Think they forgot to send it to me, noone knew what was going on, they were so unorganised!  So glad to be at SEFC now.  The funny thing was, I had Mr Wilcox for all my initial tests at Maidstone and Pembury, then was referred to Chaucer, I was well suprised to see him again at SEFC!  I'm glad he has done all my tests too.

I still feel awful so am off work again, have a really chest cough now and am still a bit feverish with a headache  .  I am only taking the paracetamol before I go to bed, otherwise I can't get any sleep!  TRying not to have any during the day.  I haven't eaten hardly anything for 2 days either  , so am worried about my little bean(s).  But it's so early on, that hopefully it won't affect them?  I am making sure I drink lots of milk and drinking honey and lemon.  Also taking vits, so getting some nutrition.  

Wow, you haven't got long then!  It's good that you can take the pill for a while - less injections!  Try not to worry about the weight issue - just do your best to eat healthily, you've been waiting a long time for this, so if you put on a few pounds then don't worry - you can always lose them afterwards.  I found that my meds I was on (buseriline and another one - can't remember!), made me really lose my appetite!  They made me feel really sick and not fancy ANY food! Sounds great not to want food, but it was awful, as I was still really hungry and eating made me gag! 

God luck with the pills, hope you don't have any side effects, and I'm   that it will work for you XXX


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for not posting - time just flies by!

Luci-Lu - welcome to the thread.  Taking paracetamol is fine, and you're being really sensible by only taking it at bedtime.  If you're pregnant it won't change anything, honest.

Naomie - where about in Westminster do you work?  I work there too!  I'm at the House of Commons, but based in an office along Millbank.  Luckily my journey isn't as long as yours.  I still have an early start, mind - by the time I get Tom to nursery, walk to the station, get the train etc.  I get up at 6.25am, leave the house at 7.35am then start work at 9.45am.  

made-by-m - of course you can come to soft play!  I'll phone up and check on when their toddler-only sessions are (likely to be after schools go back in New Year) and try to get a date fixed.  Your skiing trip sounds fab.  

Tilly - glad to hear that fidget is doing well and you're coping with reflux.  On the sleeping front, are you getting in the daytime sleeps?  I know it sounds weird but better daytime sleeping really does improve night-time sleep.  However I became a Gina Ford addict so went for fairly fixed routines quite early - but I appreciate this isn't everyone's cup of tea.

Lisa, Poppykit, Summer, Lizzylou, Dobby, Fadywady, maybe:  to you all too!  Hope you're all looking forward to Christmas ... I feel I still have so much to do, but I really enjoy it all.

Katy x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Luci- I actually sleep for the two hours so i don't really feel it. It's much better than doing it by trains. I am guaranteed a seat and it's comfortable!

Katy- I am in St Thomas'. I commute by coach ( Travel Link) it's much much cheaper and comfortable! It's easy for me because it picks me up not far from my house (about 2minutes walk) and drops me at the same spot.

Hello to everyone else

xxNaomie


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to wish everyone a very HAPPY CHRISTMAS and tons of babydust for those that want it for the New Year. 

Love
Lisa
x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
Sorry for not posting much, but things have been moving so quickly...first I have been sick as a dog for a couple of months than went to Morocco for my sister's lavish wedding then was my birthday and yesterday had my 12 weeks scan and happy to say that the downs assessment with blood test came lower than 1 in 9700 and the baby looked fine all part there and did not stop for a second, only thing could not see the sex as the cord was running between its legs...will have to wait a bit longer...
Obviousely we are over the moon and I am thinking of all of you trying for a baby, I hope and pray that after all the heartache, you dream will come true like mine....and I wish you all a very Merry Xmas and may 2009 bring you all what you are wishing for...and from me a big heap of baby dust
Katy, Tilly, eggsharer, made-by-m, mombassaqueen, lisa, Luci-lu and all other, take care sending you a huge hug...Fady


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi girls sorry its been so long but just wanted to wish you all a very happy christmas and send you lots of new year baby dust.

Things have been very scary here as i have had quite a few episodes of bleeding and they found that when i went to have cervical stitch put in at 14 weeks that i had no cervix length left and would have lost my babies within 2 - 3 weeks. So history would have repeated itself again, im am so glad that i decided to have the stitch as i was very unsure as they kept telling me that losing jake and ben was just one of thoses things and not down to incompitant cervix.
They have also booked me to have steriods at 24 weeks as they are assuming that the twins will be early. Anyway i will try and post more in the coming weeks.

Hayley x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope you all had a great Christmas.  I didn't make it to test day, I found out on Christmas day night that it was a BFN, as af arrived (great timing huh!)  .  So spoiled Christmas a bit, but I wasn't surprised, so am feeling a bit more positive now about trying again.  We have decided to go for IVF next ( I can't believe I'm going to have IVF!), I'm really excited but also a bit scared about it not working  .

Hows it going mombasqueen?  I hope you aren't getting any side effects from the pill.

I'm glad they've found out what was wrong Hayley, you can have some peace of mind now.  Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy.

Any advice on whether to go to the blast stage or not for my first IVF treatment?

Luci XXX


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Fadywady, congrats. Hayley, that sounds very scary! Hope everything goes smoothly now.

Luci Lu, whether it's necessary/worth going to blast depends how many eggs/embryos you get. I think you need 5 or 6 growing at day 3 to carry on to blast. It just helps pick out the stronger ones. But if there are already 2 clear front runners at day 3, then might as well transfer rightaway. Sorry for the BFN and bad timing, but good luck with the IVF!

xx


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Fairies,

Aaaw! Luci! - I am so sorry!   I don't know what to say! I hope you are taking care of yourself.

I still get headaches from the pill and now my (.) (.) are absolutely huge! I am thinking of popping into New Look tomorrow, try and get another size bra! I have never used the pill but I wasn't expecting all this...  The headaches are severe so I will phone the nurse tomorrow and find out what i can do or just close my eyes, grin and get on with it  , That little price to pay for what i want , i suppose.. 

Hayley- I hope you and the babies are well now, taking it easy... 
Fady- Glad the scan went ok. Hopefully soon you find out the sex! Good luck and  coming your way

- to all, Have to go and look after DH, he's got man flu and they are like babies when they get the sniffles!  better go before he sings the '' you did not care'' national anthem...  

xxNaomie


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Naomie,

Just to say the pill was probably the worst bit for me too. Ok, well actually I had ohss lol, but I mean drugs-wise the pill was the worst. I felt nauseous throughout and put on weight, some of which never shifted. Its only 30 days tho, and I know dg and I both felt very positive every day popping those little pills as it felt like we were doing something

Hello everyone else too, will post more later 

Keri -x-


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

hobbesy said:


> Its only 30 days tho, and I know dg and I both felt very positive every day popping those little pills as it felt like we were doing something


Yes, it was like a countdown!

here's to 2009 being the year for everybody here!

xx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't follow the thread well enough to know if this is old news, or how many of you it affects, but its sounding like from April this year the Kent PCTs are bringing in changes to the amount of ivf cycles you can have on the nhs, hopefully putting it up to 3! Happy Christmas!


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Morning ladies - hope you've all had a good break over Christmas, even though for some clearly there has been sadness and disappointment.

Naomie - have you tried some of the herbal remedies for your headache?  There's a product called "4head" which is a little roll-on canister of menthol & lavender oil.  I used this when I was down-regging and also during my FET last year.  You can get it in Boots and other places - it gives a really cooling feeling which definitely eases your headache ... you may prefer it to knocking back paracetamol all the time.

Fadywady - so lovely to hear about your scan!  I was in tears at mine, so I can imagine how you must have felt.  I think it's unusual to find out the sex so early ... the 20-week scan is when they should be able to tell reasonably accurately.

Hayley - I'm so relieved to hear that you've had the stitch put in; please take things easy and try to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Luci-lu - sending you   after your BFN.  Good luck with starting on IVF next year.

Hobbesy, drownedgirl, Tilly, Lisa, Poppykit, Summer, Lizzylou, Dobby, maybe and everyone else ... wishing you all a Happy New Year, and may 2009 bring all that you wish for.

Katy (and Thomas!) xx


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Happy new Year Fairies!

Katy - Thank you for that info. I will pop into Boots on Westminster Bridge this pm on my way home and pick some of this. So far i have knocked a box of Paracetamols ( 1 take 2) and it is becoming addictive. I find the pill keeps me up at night and with the Paracetamols they knock me off so I take them so that i can sleep . I have until Friday 09th will be the last day of popping. I have not enjoyed it one bit! I am dredding the jabbing with the way things have started 

How was all your Christmases? Mine was very quiet, DH had man flu so i was changing nappies . Men!  

any way... i'll write more later on when i get home. Have a great day everyone...

xxNaomie


----------



## elainehb (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I've just stumbled on this thread when looking for something else. I've been using a different SEFC thread. How comes there are 2?
I've had 2  IVF cycles at SEFC since June, due to male factor, and am off to the clinic on 27th January to find out the implications of my recently discovered low AMH levels for our planned 3rd IVF/ICSI cycle in February.  Very emotional and stressed at the mo.
Everyone is lovely at SEFC. We travel from Southend in Essex as we hadn't heard anything positive about our more local clinics and lots of people round our way seem to travel elsewhere.
Hope it was ok for me to post here.
Elaine
xx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Elaine

Welcome to the SEFC thread..we are a very friendly bunch here! The clinic is great and the people are very nice...I should know as had 2 cycles elsewhere and 12 there! I put the delay in success down to my body and certainly not the clinic! They have a fantasic success rate and they never give up hope. Without the support of Mr R I really don't believe that I would be looking at my beautiful miracle right this moment!
I have a high AMH too (FSH about 15 at last result 3 years ago) and the AMH said it was almost impossible to get pregnant!! What ever the result you always have to have hope and belief in it...never ever give up however dark some days can get. You may be very lucky and be one of their success cases first go!!

Welcome to the gang!


----------



## elainehb (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Honey Pot,
I've always found the staff at SEFC lovely, especially Marion, she's so sweet.
Mr R is always so positive and supportive.  For our last IVF cycle he tried using a protocol that most consultants won't bother with as nothing else seemed to work for us. If we go ahead in February with a 3rd try he said we'll keep going on clomid stimulation every month until I finally produce enough follies to try egg collection again, even if it takes months and months.  I will be a clomid mood junky by then, lol.
Here's hoping.
Elaine
xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171125.0


----------

